# Ho tradito e forse tradirò ancora



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

*Ho tradito e forse tradirò ancora*

in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
voi che dite?


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


Si dice che la % di recidiva sia alta...Basta non fare promesse e non ferire gli altri...


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si dice che la % di recidiva sia alta...*Basta non fare promesse e non ferire gli altri*...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Da come si è presentata temo che il ferire gli altri non lo veda proprio come un problema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... magari non al momento ....


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Da come si è presentata temo che il ferire gli altri non lo veda proprio come un problema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... magari non al momento ....



Eh si...è l'amara verità... e mi sa che si sta già preparando a colpire ancora.Ciao lupo!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


No


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Eh si...è l'amara verità... e mi sa che si sta già preparando a colpire ancora.Ciao lupo!


Ciao bella Dottoressa come butta oggi?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Si dice che la % di recidiva sia alta...Basta non fare promesse e non ferire gli altri...


promesse tipo "non ti tradirò mai" non ne ho mai fatte, o almeno non ricordo di averne fatte
sul ferire, in passato è successo, ma perchè quando parlo sono brusca e se lascio qualcuno non lo faccio con tanti salamelecchi, però non mi hanno "beccata" mai, quindi nessuno si è sentito ferito per il tradimento


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Da come si è presentata temo che il ferire gli altri non lo veda proprio come un problema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... magari non al momento ....


come mi sono presentata?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta* 
No



mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


in che senso????


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> promesse tipo "non ti tradirò mai" non ne ho mai fatte, o almeno non ricordo di averne fatte
> sul ferire, in passato è successo, ma perchè quando parlo sono brusca e se lascio qualcuno non lo faccio con tanti salamelecchi, però non mi hanno "beccata" mai, quindi nessuno si è sentito ferito per il tradimento


certe cose ognuno di noi le sa nel suo profondo...il fatto che non prometti ti fa onore.mi sei simpatica perché si capisce che sei diretta


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Fiammetta*
> No
> 
> 
> ...


Nel senso che se hai tradito più volte difficilmente non riaccadra', non è mica una colpa ma una constatazione evidentemente ciò che hai non ti basta, soddisfa quindi cerchi di volta in volta ciò che ti manca in altri


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> come mi sono presentata?


"*in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero  innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per  tanti motivi.* da qualche tempo però sono fedele, *ogni tanto penso al  passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la  domanda: lo rifarò?*
voi che dite?" 

Beh se da qualche tempo sei fedele ma ripensi al passato ponendoti la domanda ... mi pare che forse ci sia poco da discutere! Nostalgia dei vecchi tempi??


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> certe cose ognuno di noi le sa nel suo profondo...il fatto che non prometti ti fa onore.mi sei simpatica perché si capisce che sei diretta


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che se hai tradito più volte difficilmente non riaccadra', non è mica una colpa ma una constatazione evidentemente ciò che hai non ti basta, soddisfa quindi cerchi di volta in volta ciò che ti manca in altri


ma sai... credo che non ho mai tradito per insoddisfazione o per mancanze, nel senso che le storie che ho avuto sono sempre state appaganti sotto ogni punto di vista, non sono il tipo che si accontenta di una storia "moscia" e se devo tirare avanti a fatica io lascio. mi sento di dire che a volte ho tradito per lussuria, per curiosità, per passione, anche per amore, ma per insoddisfazione no


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma sai... credo che non ho mai tradito per insoddisfazione o per mancanze, nel senso che le storie che ho avuto sono sempre state appaganti sotto ogni punto di vista, non sono il tipo che si accontenta di una storia "moscia" e se devo tirare avanti a fatica io lascio. *mi sento di dire che a volte ho tradito per lussuria, per curiosità, per passione, anche per amore, ma per insoddisfazione no*


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ciao bella Dottoressa come butta oggi?



Come al solito ma meno "carica":mrgreen:...M'hanno sequestrato le "armi"
e mi son annoiata della "guerra":rotfl:...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> "*in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero  innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per  tanti motivi.* da qualche tempo però sono fedele, *ogni tanto penso al  passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la  domanda: lo rifarò?*
> voi che dite?"
> 
> Beh se da qualche tempo sei fedele ma ripensi al passato ponendoti la domanda ... mi pare che forse ci sia poco da discutere! Nostalgia dei vecchi tempi??


penso ai vecchi tempi da quando sono qui dentro, è per questo che me lo chiedo, non perchè abbia intenzione di farlo,anche perchè, in questo momento, mi mancherebbe anche la materia prima per tradire


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


cos'è che non hai capito? dillo alla zia, che ti fa un disegnino


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Come al solito ma meno "carica":mrgreen:...M'hanno sequestrato le "armi"
> e mi son annoiata della "guerra":rotfl:...


:cooldue:


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> cos'è che non hai capito? dillo alla zia, che ti fa un disegnino


Macchè disegnino ci vorrebbe tutta la Cappella Sistina ... lasciamo perde ziè!!


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Macchè disegnino ci vorrebbe tutta la Cappella Sistina ... lasciamo perde ziè!!


e allora che te devo di???? resta nel dubbio


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma sai... credo che non ho mai tradito per insoddisfazione o per mancanze, nel senso che le storie che ho avuto sono sempre state appaganti sotto ogni punto di vista, non sono il tipo che si accontenta di una storia "moscia" e se devo tirare avanti a fatica io lascio. mi sento di dire *che a volte ho tradito per lussuria, per curiosità, per passione, anche per amore, *ma per insoddisfazione no


A maggior ragione sei predisposta geneticamente a tradire :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Macchè disegnino ci vorrebbe tutta la Cappella Sistina ... lasciamo perde ziè!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ciao lupetto


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A maggior ragione sei predisposta geneticamente a tradire :mrgreen:


mi piace come scusa, la userò se tradissi e mi dovessero beccare:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> mi piace come scusa, la userò se tradissi e mi dovessero beccare:rotfl:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:


se hai altre scuse buone fammi un fischio, che me le segno


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


La cosa certa è che un giorno ti fermerai.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> La cosa certa è che un giorno ti fermerai.


al momento sono ferma...


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> al momento sono ferma...


Mancanza d'interesse?
Sei sposata?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> mi piace come scusa, la userò se tradissi e mi dovessero beccare:rotfl:


e vanne anche fiera mi raccomando..


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e vanne anche fiera mi raccomando..


non ho mai messo gli striscioni


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non ho mai messo gli striscioni


parvemi il contrario


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mancanza d'interesse?
> Sei sposata?


convivo. in questo momento non ci sono uomini che mi fanno "foresta"  (come dice una mia amica)
però non è che sono stata con tutti quelli che mi piacevano eh...


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> convivo. in questo momento non ci sono uomini che mi fanno "foresta"  (come dice una mia amica)
> però non è che sono stata con tutti quelli che mi piacevano eh...


Vabbè, ma vedi, non instauri nemmeno legami vincolanti e responsabili, dicasi figli.
Per dire, il tutto è ben ponderato e oculato. Mi sono espresso male, ma è questo che mi viene in mente.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> parvemi il contrario


ho fatto una riflessione, lo sai che esiste anche l'ironia? che si scherza ogni tanto?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma vedi, non instauri nemmeno legami vincolanti e responsabili, dicasi figli.
> Per dire, il tutto è ben ponderato e oculato. Mi sono espresso male, ma è questo che mi viene in mente.


non sono così vecchia da non poter fare figli, quelli non li ho perchè non ho ancora la stabilità, anche economica,per potermene occupare


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Si dice che il lupo perda il pelo, ma non il vizio...:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si dice che il lupo perda il pelo, ma non il vizio...:mrgreen:


non è un vizio, ma una predisposizione genetica


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> La cosa certa è che un giorno ti fermerai.


:scared:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non ho mai messo gli striscioni


Brava sorella. La prima regola di noi traditori é.
Niente pubblicità.
É permessa solo quella occulta.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ho fatto una riflessione, lo sai che esiste anche l'ironia? che si scherza ogni tanto?



ammazza pure le riflessioni fai.....chi l avrebbe mai detto....


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> La cosa certa è che un giorno ti fermerai.


Memento mori...


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non è un vizio, ma una predisposizione genetica


Ambè allora!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


beh, quello tocca a tutti


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava sorella. La prima regola di noi traditori é.
> Niente pubblicità.
> É permessa solo quella occulta.


negare sempre e comunque, anche l'evidenza :rotfl:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ammazza pure le riflessioni fai.....chi l avrebbe mai detto....


potrei offendermi


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si dice che il lupo perda il pelo, ma non il vizio...:mrgreen:


Quoto.
E per citare la grande Matraini in una delle sue perle assolute.


Il cazzo piace a tutte.



Pecato rinunciarci (cit Tebe)


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E per citare la grande Matraini in una delle sue perle assolute.
> 
> 
> ...


eh però a volte bisogna


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> potrei offendermi



feel free


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non sono così vecchia da non poter fare figli, quelli non li ho perchè non ho ancora la stabilità, anche economica,per potermene occupare


Esatto. Intendevo dire che in qualche modo sei coerente con i tuoi non impegni. Insomma che se non vai oltre è perchè non hai stabilità, a 360°. O sbaglio?


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> beh, quello tocca a tutti


Brava, non era una provocazione infatti. Tanto che, dato quel destino, se vogliamo dirla tutta, non è che sbagli.
Poi mi pare che ti guardi bene dal fare danni in giro.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> feel free


caciotta, io posso capire che tu sia contraria ai tradimenti, ma si può parlare anche senza offendere, se si scade nell'offesa di solito è perchè non si sa argomentare, tengo a farti notare inoltre che sei l'unica che si sta comportando così, questo è un portale che si chiama tradimento.net, credo che sia normale che i tradimenti si facciano anche, oltre che subirli e che pertanto se ne parli


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Esatto. Intendevo dire che in qualche modo sei coerente con i tuoi non impegni. Insomma che se non vai oltre è perchè non hai stabilità, a 360°. O sbaglio?


è il mondo che non ha stabilità e che non la sta dando a  me (ma come me ci sono tanti altri giovani), se avessi potuto un paio di marmocchi li avrei... e pure grandicelli


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


Ma non lo dico io però, lo facevo notare.

Tu prendi nota e comportati di conseguenza. Il che non è un invito a fare un tour sessuale intorno al mondo, può essere pure il contrario. Anche la birbona ha detto che a volte bisogna praticare un po' di castita.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> caciotta, io posso capire che tu sia contraria ai tradimenti, ma si può parlare anche senza offendere, se si scade nell'offesa di solito è perchè non si sa argomentare, tengo a farti notare inoltre che sei l'unica che si sta comportando così, questo è un portale che si chiama tradimento.net, credo che sia normale che i tradimenti si facciano anche, oltre che subirli e che pertanto se ne parli


non eri stata tu a parlare di ironia? 
tu puoi capire cosa? mi hai mai sentita dire che sono contraria ai tradimenti?
se non la capisci tu per prima l ironia non venire a darmi lezioni a me. questa e#' la risposta al tuo post appunto sull ironia.

ciao


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Brava, non era una provocazione infatti. Tanto che, dato quel destino, se vogliamo dirla tutta, non è che sbagli.
> Poi mi pare che ti guardi bene dal fare danni in giro.


anche se qualcuno pensa il contrario (senza fare nomi, miss caciotta), non sono una stronza e neanche una stupida, non ho mai voluto ferire le persone e non ho mai voluto fare del male a nessuno, quindi mi sono sempre premunita per evitare tutto ciò


----------



## nicola (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> caciotta, io posso capire che tu sia contraria ai tradimenti, ma si può parlare anche senza offendere, se si scade nell'offesa di solito è perchè non si sa argomentare, tengo a farti notare inoltre che sei l'unica che si sta comportando così, questo è un portale che si chiama tradimento.net, credo che sia normale che i tradimenti si facciano anche, oltre che subirli e che pertanto se ne parli


certo che è bene che se ne parli, ma tu , se posso, dai quasi al cazzo per come sembri pure ostentatamente orgogliosa di averlo fatto piu volte. Scusa se sn diretto anche io.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> negare sempre e comunque, anche l'evidenza :rotfl:


ESATTO!!!
Ho sempre pensato fosse una minchiata e invece.
Lei beccata in camera da letto mezza nuda, nel letto era mattina, con l amante ( il migliore amico del marito) ancora vestito ma in atteggiamenti inequivocabili.
Il marito esce per andare a lavorare.
L amante entra in casa subito dopo.
Sfiga vuole che il marito rientra perche aveva dimenticato una cosa.
Entra in camera.
Li vede.
Urla e scappa via.
Lei chiama me.
Mi racconta in piena crisi isterica cosa é successo. Le chiedo se la stanza era illuminata.
Mi dice pochissimo.
Ok. Nega tutto. Anche l evidenza. Ha visto male. E " l amante "era in casa perché stavi male e lui ti ha portato uno sciroppo per la tosse. Non sarebbe mica la prima volta tra l altro.
Ma ero nuda!
Non ha importanza. Era buio. La sua gelosia gli ha fatto vedere cose inesistenti. E tossisci per Dio.


Beh. Ha funzionato.
Mi sono stupita pure io.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non lo dico io però, lo facevo notare.
> 
> Tu prendi nota e comportati di conseguenza. Il che non è un invito a fare un tour sessuale intorno al mondo, può essere pure il contrario. Anche la birbona ha detto che a volte bisogna praticare un po' di castita.


no no, io ho detto che ogni tanto bisogna rinunciare a qualche cazzo, non al cazzo in generale :rotfl:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> certo che è bene che se ne parli, ma tu , se posso, dai quasi al cazzo per come sembri pure ostentatamente orgogliosa di averlo fatto piu volte. Scusa se sn diretto anche io.


orgogliosa... oddio, diciamo che è difficile che mi penta di quello che faccio


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è il mondo che non ha stabilità e che non la sta dando a me (ma come me ci sono tanti altri giovani), se avessi potuto un paio di marmocchi li avrei... e pure grandicelli


Capisco la stabilità economica, ci sono un sacco di problemi a riguardo e il futuro è fosco.
Ma anche la tua stabilità emotiva, non mi pare sia assodata.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ESATTO!!!
> Ho sempre pensato fosse una minchiata e invece.
> Lei beccata in camera da letto mezza nuda, nel letto era mattina, con l amante ( il migliore amico del marito) ancora vestito ma in atteggiamenti inequivocabili.
> Il marito esce per andare a lavorare.
> ...


ma sono stupita pure io 
per fortuna certe cose non mi sono mai capitate anche perchè, conoscendo quelli che stavano con me, urlando si sarebbero scagliati sul letto con un oggetto contundente


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Capisco la stabilità economica, ci sono un sacco di problemi a riguardo e il futuro è fosco.
> Ma anche la tua stabilità emotiva, non mi pare sia assodata.


io sono in pace con me stessa


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma vedi, non instauri nemmeno legami vincolanti e responsabili, dicasi figli.
> Per dire, il tutto è ben ponderato e oculato. Mi sono espresso male, ma è questo che mi viene in mente.


Prego spiegare il nesso tra figliolanza e l'instaurare legami responsabili, thanks...


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no no, io ho detto che ogni tanto bisogna rinunciare a qualche cazzo, non al cazzo in generale :rotfl:


Vabbè è sempre una rinuncia. Veramente sto cercando di capire se sei un *birbo.*


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> certo che è bene che se ne parli, ma tu , se posso, dai quasi al cazzo per come sembri pure ostentatamente orgogliosa di averlo fatto piu volte. Scusa se sn diretto anche io.


bravo nicola bravo. 
per una volta.....siam d accordo


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè è sempre una rinuncia. Veramente sto cercando di capire se sei un *birbo.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no no son donna, il mio ginecologo può confermarlo


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prego spiegare il nesso tra figliolanza e l'instaurare legami responsabili, thanks...


Beh, la responsabilità verso i figli. Che ne so.

Nicka, lo sai che sei 'na cagacazzi?


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no no son donna, il mio ginecologo può confermarlo


Eh, certo. Qua se non posti l'ecografia, o che ne so io, non ci crediamo.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, certo. Qua se non posti l'ecografia, o che ne so io, non ci crediamo.


poi mi direbbero che l'ho presa da internet, che l'ho rubata a mia mamma, che sono il ginecologo e ho rubato l'eco di una paziente...


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non lo dico io però, lo facevo notare.
> 
> Tu prendi nota e comportati di conseguenza. Il che non è un invito a fare un tour sessuale intorno al mondo, può essere pure il contrario. Anche la birbona ha detto che a volte bisogna praticare un po' di castita.


E proprio a me lo dici.
Un amante che in due anni me l ha dato 8 volte. Blog docet.
Un compagno giovane e talentuoso che me lo da una volta al mese, due quando si sente attore porno.
Io che ho gusti talmente particolari che in quattro anni di non fedeltà ho scambiato fluidi solo con quello citato sopra.
Parlu a me di rinunce? E di castita?
Sgrunt.
Adesso devo vedere come  butta con il fedele.
Speriamo non sia n altra rinuncia.
Sgrunt2


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, la responsabilità verso i figli. Che ne so.
> 
> Nicka, lo sai che sei 'na cagacazzi?


Per come l'avevi messa giù pareva che una donna diventa responsabile nei confronti di un uomo solo quando ha figli e la cosa mi pareva un attimo forzata...

Cagacazzi io?! E' la prima volta che me lo dicono, ma va bene!


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E proprio a me lo dici.
> Un amante che in due anni me l ha dato 8 volte. Blog docet.
> Un compagno giovane e talentuoso che me lo da una volta al mese, due quando si sente attore porno.
> Io che ho gusti talmente particolari che in quattro anni di non fedeltà ho scambiato fluidi solo con quello citato sopra.
> ...


ma tu conti le volte????


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma tu conti le volte????


Se son poche si fa veloce...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per come l'avevi messa giù pareva che una donna diventa responsabile nei confronti di un uomo solo quando ha figli e la cosa mi pareva un attimo forzata...
> 
> Cagacazzi io?! E' la prima volta che me lo dicono, ma va bene!


io l'avevo presa come "sei un po' zoccola e per darla in giro non ti sposi e non ti riproduci"


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E proprio a me lo dici.
> Un amante che in due anni me l ha dato 8 volte. Blog docet.
> Un compagno giovane e talentuoso che me lo da una volta al mese, due quando si sente attore porno.
> Io che ho gusti talmente particolari che in quattro anni di non fedeltà ho scambiato fluidi solo con quello citato sopra.
> ...


:rotfl:Ma vedi tu no? Io dicevo "ricordati che devi morire", poi vedi tu di cosa abbisogni.

E mo' chi è il fedele? Rimango sempre indietro.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se son poche si fa veloce...


sì vabbè, anche io ti posso dire "con quello c'ho scopato giusto un paio di volte... ah no sono tre"


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io l'avevo presa come "sei un po' zoccola e per darla in giro non ti sposi e non ti riproduci"


Minchiate, pieno di donne che si sposano, si riproducono e continuano a darla in giro...


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per come l'avevi messa giù pareva che una donna diventa responsabile nei confronti di un uomo solo quando ha figli e la cosa mi pareva un attimo forzata...
> 
> Cagacazzi io?! E' la prima volta che me lo dicono, ma va bene!


Ma infatti avevo detto che mi ero espresso male, vabbè.

Per me e con me sei una cagacazzi? :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se son poche si fa veloce...


...e te le ricordi pure a memoria.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchiate, pieno di donne che si sposano, si riproducono e continuano a darla in giro...


concordo


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma infatti avevo detto che mi ero espresso male, vabbè.
> 
> Per me e con me sei una cagacazzi? :mrgreen:


Va ben!


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma sono stupita pure io
> per fortuna certe cose non mi sono mai capitate anche perchè, conoscendo quelli che stavano con me, urlando si sarebbero scagliati sul letto con un oggetto contundente


Pure i miei aventi diritto avrebbero fatto una strage.
Comunque benvenuta.
Mi sembra  che siamo molto simili.
Ottimo


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io l'avevo presa come "sei un po' zoccola e per darla in giro non ti sposi e non ti riproduci"


Ma non è vero, dicevo che per le tue scelte preferisci non vincolarti.
Che non è detto che anche tu sia come molte di quelle che dice Nicka. Confermi? L'accendiamo?

Anche perchè qui, oltre al fatto che ti piace saltare, non è che se capito altro.

Anzi ho capito che il tuo problema principale è la stabilità economica, manco tanto quella sentimentale.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè è sempre una rinuncia. Veramente sto cercando di capire se sei un *birbo.*


Ragiona un pó maschietto é vero, ma pure io ragionoal maschile in questi casi.
:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ragiona un pó maschietto é vero, ma pure io ragionoal maschile in questi casi.
> :mrgreen:


Quando è foresta è foresta per tutti, no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ragiona un pó maschietto é vero, ma pure io ragionoal maschile in questi casi.
> :mrgreen:


Mi chiedo perchè se una donna parla fuori dai denti, si fa pochi problemi, dice le cose come stanno deve passare per maschio...
Allora è vero che le donne, in genere, sono solo delle creatrici di seghe mentali! Poi magari si offendono se lo si fa notare...


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va ben!


Mica tanto. Non è che ci tenga particolarmente a tenere una cagacazzi appesa al collo.


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mica tanto. Non è che ci tenga particolarmente a tenere una cagacazzi appesa al collo.


Guarda basta dirmelo e non ti rispondo più.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma tu conti le volte????


No. Ma scrivo un blog  e si fa presto a contarle visto che ho parlato praticamente solo di quella storia extra.
L unica per ora tra laltro.

Figurati. Non mi ricordo manco cosa ho mangiato ieri sera.


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perchè se una donna parla fuori dai denti, si fa pochi problemi, dice le cose come stanno *deve passare per maschio*...
> Allora è vero che le donne, in genere, sono solo delle creatrici di seghe mentali! Poi magari si offendono se lo si fa notare...


Solo perchè su un forum può accadere.

Per il resto, solitamente, le donne dissimulano. Birba è esplicita, a me non da fastidio, capirai.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure i miei aventi diritto avrebbero fatto una strage.
> Comunque benvenuta.
> Mi sembra  che siamo molto simili.
> Ottimo


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda basta dirmelo e non ti rispondo più.


Ma scherzo...su.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, dicevo che per le tue scelte preferisci non vincolarti.
> Che non è detto che anche tu sia come molte di quelle che dice Nicka. Confermi? L'accendiamo?
> 
> Anche perchè qui, oltre al fatto che ti piace saltare, non è che se capito altro.
> ...


guarda che la convivenza è una cosa seria, si prendono degli impegni, si fanno dei sacrifici, non è come stare ognuno a casa propria e ci si vede ogni 3 giorni, è quotidianità, è voglia di stare insieme, non ci sposiamo perchè adesso andiamo bene così
saltare... veramente non potrei neanche farlo :rotfl:viste le condizioni della mia schiena:rotfl: però non è che mi piace saltare, più che di attività fisica io ho bisogno di emozioni, del cuore che batte forte, degli occhi che brillano...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ragiona un pó maschietto é vero, ma pure io ragionoal maschile in questi casi.
> :mrgreen:


ma io non ragiono maschietto, semplicemente ho dei desideri e degli impulsi e non mi interessa passare da santa dicendo "no che schifo il cazzo mi fa senso"


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Ma scrivo un blog  e si fa presto a contarle visto che ho parlato praticamente solo di quella storia extra.
> L unica per ora tra laltro.
> 
> Figurati. Non mi ricordo manco cosa ho mangiato ieri sera.


eh ma meno male :rotfl:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scherzo...su.


cagacazzi e permalosa  :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

interessante :saggio:


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> guarda che la convivenza è una cosa seria, si prendono degli impegni, si fanno dei sacrifici, non è come stare ognuno a casa propria e ci si vede ogni 3 giorni, è quotidianità, è voglia di stare insieme, non ci sposiamo perchè adesso andiamo bene così
> saltare... veramente non potrei neanche farlo :rotfl:viste le condizioni della mia schiena:rotfl: però non è che mi piace saltare, più che di attività fisica io ho bisogno di emozioni, del cuore che batte forte, degli occhi che brillano...


Sio che la convivenza (senza figli) è impegnativa, ma non è mai vincolante come un matrimonio con figli...per cui torniamo al punto precedente.

Ma scusa, ora cominci a farti qualche domanda sui tuoi bisogni nascosti. Perchè allora?


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> interessante :saggio:


#mecojoni


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> interessante :saggio:


Dici? Non è che ci sia molto di diverso dal solito. Birba poi soffre pure di mal di schiena, capirai che evoluzioni. Altro che rivoluzioni.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> #mecojoni



:mrgreen:
embè...


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> #mecojoni


Grazie, quelli mancavano.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> *Dici?* Non è che ci sia molto di diverso dal solito. Birba poi soffre pure di mal di schiena, capirai che evoluzioni. Altro che rivoluzioni.


no, infatti ero sarcastica :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, infatti ero sarcastica :mrgreen:


Ambè...


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma vedi tu no? Io dicevo "ricordati che devi morire", poi vedi tu di cosa abbisogni.
> 
> E mo' chi è il fedele? Rimango sempre indietro.


Devo aggiornare il blog.
Ho traviato un fedele.
Andró all inferno.
Pazienza


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> cagacazzi e permalosa  :rotfl:


:ar:


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Dici? Non è che ci sia molto di diverso dal solito. Birba poi soffre pure di mal di schiena, capirai che evoluzioni. Altro che rivoluzioni.


Guarda che lei ha bisogno di emozioni, del cuore che batte forte, degli occhi che brillano... seeee e mo se chiamano occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che lei ha bisogno di emozioni, del cuore che batte forte, degli occhi che brillano... seeee e mo se chiamano occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè, le palle degli occhi. :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> embè...


:clava::clava::clava:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che lei ha bisogno di emozioni, del cuore che batte forte, degli occhi che brillano... seeee e mo se chiamano occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ambè...


mi sottovaluti, ragazzo


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo aggiornare il blog.
> Ho traviato un fedele.
> Andró all inferno.
> Pazienza


Ma scusa, che ti vai cercando!? Ma non devi aumentare la media? E allora un fedele.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

quindi ricapitolando: o si e' sante, il che vuol dire "no il cazzo mi fa schifo" oppure la si da via come se non fosse propria....
e io a che categoria appartengo?????


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che lei ha bisogno di emozioni, del cuore che batte forte, degli occhi che brillano... seeee e mo se chiamano occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ognuno le chiama come vuole :mrgreen: ma guarda tu


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Grazie, *quelli mancavano*.:mrgreen:


Secondo me ancora per poco ... ha uno dei famosi attacchi di manico (cit. Oscuro il Supremo)


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


Secondo me esistono cinque diverse tipologie di traditori cronici (cioè che ci ricascano sempre, nel senso che non ce la fanno a non tradire, è solo questione di tempo):

1. Quelli che lo sono perché non hanno ancora incontrato l'amore (soprattutto quando sono molto giovani).

2. Quelli che lo sono perché hanno subito degli abbandoni nell'infanzia e non riescono ad affidarsi, avendo una paura fifa dell'initimità vera: non si abbandonano per non essere abbandonati e quindi vivono di rapporti adrenalinici.

3. Quelli che sono molto insicuri di piacere e hanno bisogno di conferme circa la loro amabilità. I narcisisti rientrano a pieno titolo in questa categoria.

4. Quelli che non ammettono problemi di coppia o, se li ammettono, non vogliono parlarne perché non credono al dialogo e alle sue virtù.

5. Poi c'è il caso dei vecchi che hanno paura di invecchiare e allontanano lo spettro della morte, ma non è il caso tuo di sicuro, mentre è il caso di qualcuno qui dentro:mrgreen:.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :clava::clava::clava:



che ho fatto


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sottovaluti, ragazzo


Te lo credi tu. Non sottovaluto nessuno.:sonar:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi ricapitolando: o si e' sante, il che vuol dire "no il cazzo mi fa schifo" oppure la si da via come se non fosse propria....
> e io a che categoria appartengo?????



mo ci penso. devo prima individuare la mia... non ci sono più le mezze stagioni


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Te lo credi tu. Non sottovaluto nessuno.:sonar:


arty:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mo ci penso. devo prima individuare la mia... non ci sono più le mezze stagioni


dovremmo ritirarci in silenzio stampa. convochiamo una riusnione speciale perche qui dentro non vedo ne sante ne donne che la danno via accussi'.......
dobbiamo deliberare


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me esistono cinque diverse tipologie di traditori cronici (cioè che ci ricascano sempre, nel senso che non ce la fanno a non tradire, è solo questione di tempo):
> 
> 1. Quelli che lo sono perché non hanno ancora incontrato l'amore (soprattutto quando sono molto giovani).
> 
> ...


Vi lascio a Wonder Woman, che su sta roba è ferratissima. Non scherzo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dovremmo ritirarci in silenzio stampa. convochiamo una riusnione speciale perche qui dentro non vedo ne sante ne donne che la danno via accussi'.......
> dobbiamo deliberare


ci sto

:giudice:


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che ho fatto


Risenti troppo dell'ora legale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vi lascio a Wonder Woman, che su sta roba è ferratissima. Non scherzo. :mrgreen:


Anzi, quel post lo potete mettere pure in bacheca in bella vista.


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Risenti troppo dell'ora legale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questo è vero :unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sto
> 
> :giudice:



potremmo creare la stanzetta deliberazioni dove ci si riunisce per appunto deliberare riguardo questioni inesistenti.
non per nulla ho un sacco di lavoro da fare 

ps: ma quale tomboy che hai 20 anni te...


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> questo è vero :unhappy:


Non ti abbattere Simy sei sempre splendida ... smakk


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> potremmo creare la stanzetta deliberazioni dove ci si riunisce per appunto deliberare riguardo questioni inesistenti.
> non per nulla ho un sacco di lavoro da fare
> 
> ps: ma quale tomboy che hai 20 anni te...




na vorta c'avevo 20 anni


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> na vorta c'avevo 20 anni



recentemente...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ESATTO!!!
> Ho sempre pensato fosse una minchiata e invece.
> Lei beccata in camera da letto mezza nuda, nel letto era mattina, con l amante ( il migliore amico del marito) ancora vestito ma in atteggiamenti inequivocabili.
> Il marito esce per andare a lavorare.
> ...


ammazza che marito cujun' s'e' sposato la tua amica...


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> recentemente...



amore bello io apprezzo...  ma erano 12 anni fa


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> amore bello io apprezzo...  ma erano 12 anni fa


appunto -.-'

cmq va bene, e' nella fase giovanmile che piace essere piu grandi e disconoscere la giovine eta'.... 
quindi sei giovine nell animo...e quindi sei giovine e basta. il toyboy si trova a 50/60 anni.....suvvia


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma io non ragiono maschietto, semplicemente ho dei desideri e degli impulsi e non mi interessa passare da santa *dicendo "no che schifo il cazzo mi fa senso"*


Abbi pazienza ma sta stronzata dove l'hai letta ?


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma sta stronzata dove l'hai letta ?



elucubrazioni sue


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> interessante :saggio:


:rotfl::rotfl:T'aspettavo :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> appunto -.-'
> 
> cmq va bene, e' nella fase giovanmile che piace essere piu grandi e disconoscere la giovine eta'....
> quindi sei giovine nell animo...e quindi sei giovine e basta. il toyboy si trova a 50/60 anni.....suvvia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi ricapitolando: o si e' sante, il che vuol dire "no il cazzo mi fa schifo" oppure la si da via come se non fosse propria....
> e io a che categoria appartengo?????


No forse intende che se non se no hanno almeno due a disposizioni , vuol dire che ci fa schifo :carneval: Ergo me ne dovrei trovare un altro per non passar da bacchettona :carneval: la accendiamo?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No forse intende che se non se no hanno almeno due a disposizioni , vuol dire che ci fa schifo :carneval: Ergo me ne dovrei trovare un altro per non passar da bacchettona :carneval: la accendiamo?


spegnamola va..... 
gia mi sono beccata il caziatone io  lo vuoi pure tu mia cara?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> spegnamola va.....
> gia mi sono beccata il caziatone io  lo vuoi pure tu mia cara?


Da chi ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da chi ? :mrgreen:


io l ho preso da birba...tu da chi lo vorresti? JB?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io l ho preso da birba...tu da chi lo vorresti? JB?


Boh tanto tengo testa a prescindere :mrgreen: ma JB secondo me sta a fare il cassiere con la cassiera che non si vede :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh tanto tengo testa a prescindere :mrgreen: ma JB secondo me sta a fare il cassiere con la cassiera che non si vede :mrgreen:


dici? e chissa cosa sta incassando


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dici? e chissa cosa sta incassando


Quando torna gli facciamo il terzo grado :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Quando è foresta è foresta per tutti, no? :mrgreen:



È bellissima foresta!!!!

E comunque devo ancora  capire perché nella mia foresta non trovo mai tarzan ma sempre cita.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scusa, che ti vai cercando!? Ma non devi aumentare la media? E allora un fedele.


Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica.
Quando l ho conosciuto mica gli ho chiesto la fedina penale.
È venuto fuori dopo.
Quando ormai io...ecco...
Era troppo tardi.
Che poi mica è detto che ceda.
Tradirebbe per la prima volta quindi...
Comunque mi porto dietro le solite cose.
Corde, anestetico, corso di ipnosi....
Sia mai che gli vengano gli scrupoli in motel e voglia scappare...


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me esistono cinque diverse tipologie di traditori cronici (cioè che ci ricascano sempre, nel senso che non ce la fanno a non tradire, è solo questione di tempo):
> 
> 1. Quelli che lo sono perché non hanno ancora incontrato l'amore (soprattutto quando sono molto giovani).
> 
> ...


Hem...io sono fuori categoria o...


----------



## tullio (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> guarda che la convivenza è una cosa seria, si prendono degli impegni, si fanno dei sacrifici, non è come stare ognuno a casa propria e ci si vede ogni 3 giorni, è quotidianità, è voglia di stare insieme, non ci sposiamo perchè adesso andiamo bene così


Direi di no, che non va bene così. Altrimenti come uscirebbe la questione? Insomma: se resto colpito da una persona può anche capitare che faccia un colpo di testa, mi metta a raccontar bugie, prepari incontri e cose simili. Quali che siano i motivi (interessantissima la fenomenologia dei traditori di Fantastica!) mi prende la sbandata e la seguo. Ma c'è una persona. SE invece mi metto a pensare a freddo che forze all'occorrenza, qualora capitasse, potrei anche cercare di guardarmi intorno, vuol dire che la persona con cui sto non è quella con cui mi trovo bene. Se, prima di avere un incontro che mi smuove, mi domando se sarò ancora fedele la risposta implicita è no, non lo sarò. Anzi, veramente non lo sono già da adesso perché ho accettato il fatto e anche qualora poi, per i casi della vita o per jella nera, non trovassi il tipo/la tipa adatto/a, questo è solo contingente: ero pronto, sono pronto, a tradire: la mia mente (e forse anche il mio corpo) è già altrove.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hem...io sono fuori categoria o...


Mah... Ti studio da un bel po' ...


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Direi di no, che non va bene così. Altrimenti come uscirebbe la questione? Insomma: se resto colpito da una persona può anche capitare che faccia un colpo di testa, mi metta a raccontar bugie, prepari incontri e cose simili. Quali che siano i motivi (interessantissima la fenomenologia dei traditori di Fantastica!) mi prende la sbandata e la seguo. Ma c'è una persona. SE invece mi metto a pensare a freddo che forze all'occorrenza, qualora capitasse, potrei anche cercare di guardarmi intorno, vuol dire che la persona con cui sto non è quella con cui mi trovo bene. Se, prima di avere un incontro che mi smuove, mi domando se sarò ancora fedele la risposta implicita è no, non lo sarò. Anzi, veramente non lo sono già da adesso perché ho accettato il fatto e anche qualora poi, per i casi della vita o per jella nera, non trovassi il tipo/la tipa adatto/a, questo è solo contingente: ero pronto, sono pronto, a tradire: la mia mente (e forse anche il mio corpo) è già altrove.


Non sono d'accordo.
E spiego subito il motivo ovviamente...
Sono sempre stata dell'idea che il tradimento sia da mettere sempre in conto. Perchè? Perchè non siamo ipocriti e bigotti, sono cose che in una vita possono succedere, è chiaro che uno prende un impegno e cerca di mantenerlo, ma può succedere.
Quante volte tanti fedeli incalliti, quelli che MAI NELLA VITA, sono poi caduti con la prima persona!? Ne ho visti parecchi...
E pensare che io ho sempre detto "oh, ma può succedere!!" eppure non ho mai tradito...forse perchè ho proprio questa consapevolezza e quando ho preso l'impegno 6 anni fa l'ho mantenuto e continuo a mantenerlo...
Del resto io non ho mai creduto al "ti amerò per sempre", ma ho sempre creduto solo al "ti amo oggi come ieri e come un anno fa e come 5 anni fa"
Quindi per me il fatto di chiedersi quello che si chiede Birba non è assolutamente indice di prontezza a tradire, quanto di prendere in considerazione una possibilità, che dovrebbero prendere in considerazione tutti, sia nel fare che nel subire che nell'essere amante...ed è in questa consapevolezza, pur se fredda, che si trova forse la forza per affrontare le cose...
Per me bisogna sempre avere aspettative basse, quasi al limite del negativo, per essere sempre piacevolmente sorpresi se arriva del bello...e per non prenderla troppo male se per caso dovesse succedere qualcosa di brutto...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?



è una domanda trabocchetto?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sio che la convivenza (senza figli) è impegnativa, ma non è mai vincolante come un matrimonio con figli...per cui torniamo al punto precedente.
> 
> Ma scusa, ora cominci a farti qualche domanda sui tuoi bisogni nascosti. Perchè allora?


perchè allora cosa????


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Probabile.
> 
> Purtroppo è difficile tornare indietro.


ehi ehi ehi ehi....che cazzo e' sta cosa al posto della fimra/?????????


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Dici? Non è che ci sia molto di diverso dal solito. Birba poi soffre pure di mal di schiena, capirai che evoluzioni. Altro che rivoluzioni.


ma tesoro mio, per il mal di schiena si va dall'ortopedico, e poi dal fisioterapista, e poi in palestra... capisc'ammmme


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che lei ha bisogno di emozioni, del cuore che batte forte, degli occhi che brillano... seeee e mo se chiamano occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


facile ironia la tua, in realtà non sono una ninfomane, non mi basta sapere che uno è portatore sano di pisello perchè io lo trovi trombabile


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me esistono cinque diverse tipologie di traditori cronici (cioè che ci ricascano sempre, nel senso che non ce la fanno a non tradire, è solo questione di tempo):
> 
> 1. Quelli che lo sono perché non hanno ancora incontrato l'amore (soprattutto quando sono molto giovani).
> 
> ...


forse forse forse forse la 3, ma non per insicurezza (non mi sono mai sentita insicura di non piacere), ma per narcisismo forse sì, anche se preferisco essere conquistata, non sono una cacciatrice


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma sta stronzata dove l'hai letta ?


l'ho sentita, continuava con "ogni tanto vado con mio marito, ma solo per fargli piacere"


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah... Ti studio da un bel po' ...


Aaaarrrgggggg!!!!

Scrollatemela da addosso!!!


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> forse forse forse forse la 3, ma non per insicurezza (non mi sono mai sentita insicura di non piacere), ma per narcisismo forse sì, anche se preferisco essere conquistata, non sono una cacciatrice


Sì, non dipende dall'atteggiamento (attivo/passivo). Sei anche una che ama esplorare, un'avventuriera? Nel senso che ti piace seguire il filo delle tue curiosità quali che siano?
Questo è un altro aspetto dei traditori... l'avevo dimenticato e sono gli

6. Avventurieri: quelli che pur di non perdersi nulla di ciò che li affascina sono diposti anche a perdere qualche battaglia, e persino la guerra.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Direi di no, che non va bene così. Altrimenti come uscirebbe la questione? Insomma: se resto colpito da una persona può anche capitare che faccia un colpo di testa, mi metta a raccontar bugie, prepari incontri e cose simili. Quali che siano i motivi (interessantissima la fenomenologia dei traditori di Fantastica!) mi prende la sbandata e la seguo. Ma c'è una persona. SE invece mi metto a pensare a freddo che forze all'occorrenza, qualora capitasse, potrei anche cercare di guardarmi intorno, vuol dire che la persona con cui sto non è quella con cui mi trovo bene. Se, prima di avere un incontro che mi smuove, mi domando se sarò ancora fedele la risposta implicita è no, non lo sarò. Anzi, veramente non lo sono già da adesso perché ho accettato il fatto e anche qualora poi, per i casi della vita o per jella nera, non trovassi il tipo/la tipa adatto/a, questo è solo contingente: ero pronto, sono pronto, a tradire: la mia mente (e forse anche il mio corpo) è già altrove.


ma questo è fare il processo alle intenzioni, tra l'altro tu parli per te, io parlo per me, anche perchè gli "extra" mi sono capitati sempre in periodi sereni della vita di coppia, quando ci sono stati problemi non ho mai acchiappato nessuno


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Aaaarrrgggggg!!!!
> 
> Scrollatemela da addosso!!!


ehm... sai "Studium" in latino significa "attenzione amorevole e appassionata". Ti sembro cattiva?


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


congratulazioni :bacissimo:


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


La PrinciPapessa VINCE tutte le battaglie e finanche la guerra!
Ci vai col carrarmato con i nastri e le lattine sbatacchianti legate ai cingoli in comune?:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


:rock::bleble::sbronza::sbronza::sbronza::sbronza::sbronza::sbronza::girlcry::girlcry::girlcry::girlcry::girlcry::embolo::embolo::embolo::embolo::embolo::embolo::embolo::embolo:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


Gia' finito er rodaggio?....uhm...:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> è una domanda trabocchetto?


a trabocchino :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Condoglianze vorrai dire :rotfl:
> 
> Grazie cara Simy :bacio:


mo ti rispondo, famme riprendere......




























CONGRATULAZIONI AMOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E VAI COL TANGO...IN CULO A TUTTI!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH CHE BELLII


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, non dipende dall'atteggiamento (attivo/passivo). Sei anche una che ama esplorare, un'avventuriera? Nel senso che ti piace seguire il filo delle tue curiosità quali che siano?
> Questo è un altro aspetto dei traditori... l'avevo dimenticato e sono gli
> 
> 6. Avventurieri: quelli che pur di non perdersi nulla di ciò che li affascina sono diposti anche a perdere qualche battaglia, e persino la guerra.


no, avventuriera no, sono curiosa ma sono anche pigra alla fine, infatti i vari "extra" sono sempre durati poco, troppa fatica alla fine


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi basterebbe un Hammer.
> 
> ...


Tu mi piaci assai PrinciPapessa. Io credo che vincerai sempre. E comunque te lo auguro e ve lo auguro.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


Auguri ed angurie 

PS: se ti presenti in Comune vestita da Zora la Vampira, ti banno


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


eh ma congratulazioni


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


Ma il 26 luglio non è troppo caldo?!?! :mrgreen:

Congratulazioni!!!


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Condoglianze vorrai dire :rotfl:
> 
> Grazie cara Simy :bacio:



si effettivamente il senso era quello :rotfl: a me viene l'orticaria solo a pensare al matrimonio. 
ma se hai deciso di fare questo passo credo tu sia convinta. ti auguro ogni bene


----------



## lunaiena (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a trabocchino :rotfl:


che battutona:mrgreen:
Spetta che me la segno


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

boh





birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

*E DAI!*

Che almeno birba è sincera....Non come altre che qui hanno
scritto "amo mio marito alla follia, e una persona eccezionale, abbiamo una vita
eccezionale, una casa eccezionale e vogliamo fare un figlio MA
sto morendo dalla voglia di farmi il collega stronzo e maledetto...mica faccio una brutta 
figura in ufficio? anche perche sono una seria io eh?!"...:mrgreen: Cara birba tradirai sempre
perché è più forte di te....ma per curiositàerché tradire e lasciare invece di lasciare e trombare
serenamente e in santa pace? ti ccita la possibilità di essere beccata?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> che battutona:mrgreen:
> Spetta che me la segno


tra le cose di cui nn te ne frega un cazzo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Che almeno birba è sincera....Non come altre che qui hanno
> scritto "amo mio marito alla follia, e una persona eccezionale, abbiamo una vita
> eccezionale, una casa eccezionale e vogliamo fare un figlio MA
> sto morendo dalla voglia di farmi il collega stronzo e maledetto...mica faccio una brutta
> ...


BOH...non e' che vada a suo vantaggio.....dire la verita qui non e' una cosa cosi assurda...
e cmq tu pensi cosi perche dai per scontato che chi ami il marito non abbia voglia di scoparsi il collega.....e' una deduzione tua. ma non e' verita assoluta....
a me di birba piace poco e nulla soprattutto la mancanza di rispetto e la superficialita con cui dice che ha sempre tradito senza contare che c'e ad oggi chi pubblica post soffreedno per tradimenti.....
come ha scritto nicola, non che non se ne debba parlare, ci mancherebbe, ma dal alcazzo raccontato cosi...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :mrgreen: E dai, un po' di tolleranza...
> 
> Da vampira non so se ho il coraggio, poi Elio va a finire che non mi sposa più, ma sicuramente non di bianco o di rosa o di colori anche solo vagamente romantici *e/o vergini.
> *
> :unhappy:



ah ecco


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Che almeno birba è sincera....Non come altre che qui hanno
> scritto "amo mio marito alla follia, e una persona eccezionale, abbiamo una vita
> eccezionale, una casa eccezionale e vogliamo fare un figlio MA
> sto morendo dalla voglia di farmi il collega stronzo e maledetto...mica faccio una brutta
> ...


veramente tradire e lasciare subito dopo m'è successo una volta sola, le altre volte che ho lasciato è successo dopo qualche tempo, e cmq qualche volta sono stata lasciata pure io 
però no, nn mi piacerebbe essere beccata, voglio lasciare un bel ricordo  di me


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :mrgreen: E dai, un po' di tolleranza...
> 
> Da vampira non so se ho il coraggio, poi Elio va a finire che non mi sposa più, ma sicuramente non di bianco o di rosa o di colori anche solo vagamente romantici.
> 
> :unhappy:


Il Blu non troppo scuro potrebbe essere una soluzione.  eviterei il nero per ovvie ragioni


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> BOH...non e' che vada a suo vantaggio.....dire la verita qui non e' una cosa cosi assurda...
> e cmq tu pensi cosi perche dai per scontato che chi ami il marito non abbia voglia di scoparsi il collega.....e' una deduzione tua. ma non e' verita assoluta....
> a me di birba piace poco e nulla soprattutto la mancanza di rispetto e la superficialita con cui dice che ha sempre tradito senza contare che c'e ad oggi chi pubblica post soffreedno per tradimenti.....
> come ha scritto nicola, non che non se ne debba parlare, ci mancherebbe, ma dal alcazzo raccontato cosi...


forse sei tu che mi leggi superficiale, ma non lo sono, sto solo cercando di rendere le cose semplici per chi legge
poi io ti sto sulle palle, si è capito, quindi ogni scusa è buona per criticare, se avessi detto che sono cornuta (e per la cronaca sono anche cornuta), probabilmente mi avresti risposto che mi lamento troppo


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> forse sei tu che mi leggi superficiale, ma non lo sono, sto solo cercando di rendere le cose semplici per chi legge
> poi io ti sto sulle palle, si è capito, quindi ogni scusa è buona per criticare, se avessi detto che sono cornuta (e per la cronaca sono anche cornuta), probabilmente mi avresti risposto che mi lamento troppo


perche pensi di starmi sulle palle? ho scritto che non mi piace la tua superficialita (il che non fa di te una persoan superficiale). sto esponendo la mia opinione.
io te lo ripeto, non ho nulla ne contro i traditori ne i traditi o le amanti....
io trovo il tuo modo di parlare di tradimenti molto superficiale. come se non tenessi conto del fatto che hai ferito delle persone.
se poi non vuoi sentirlo, basta che lo dici.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche pensi di starmi sulle palle? ho scritto che non mi piace la tua superficialita (il che non fa di te una persoan superficiale). sto esponendo la mia opinione.
> io te lo ripeto, non ho nulla ne contro i traditori ne i traditi o le amanti....
> io trovo il tuo modo di parlare di tradimenti molto superficiale. come se non tenessi conto del fatto che hai ferito delle persone.
> se poi non vuoi sentirlo, basta che lo dici.


è che te parti in quarta, io non ho ferito nessuno


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è che te parti in quarta, io non ho ferito nessuno


no? tradendo no hai ferito nessuno? ah be, sei l unica al mondo. buon per te allora. non parto in quarta. ti sto leggendo dall inizio. calibra tu le tua parole allora. se pensi che vengano mal interpretate


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no? tradendo no hai ferito nessuno? ah be, sei l unica al mondo. buon per te allora. non parto in quarta. ti sto leggendo dall inizio. calibra tu le tua parole allora. se pensi che vengano mal interpretate


non ho ferito nessuno tradendo perchè nessuno sa che l'ho fatto


----------



## lunaiena (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> tra le cose di cui nn te ne frega un cazzo? :mrgreen:


  :up:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non ho ferito nessuno tradendo perchè nessuno sa che l'ho fatto


ahhhhhhh questo ti fa davvero onore.
per la cronaca, se un albero cade nella foresta e nessuno lo sente, fa rumore lo stesso (cit)


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il Blu non troppo scuro potrebbe essere una soluzione.  eviterei il nero per ovvie ragioni


Ci son certi abiti che in nero sono uno spettacolo in terra!!!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non ho ferito nessuno tradendo perchè nessuno sa che l'ho fatto



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci son certi abiti che in nero sono uno spettacolo in terra!!!



verissimo...io ne ho visto uno che.......lo indosserei pure tutti i giorni


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


ma tu.......pensi di fare testo?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahhhhhhh questo ti fa davvero onore.
> per la cronaca, se un albero cade nella foresta e nessuno lo sente, fa rumore lo stesso (cit)


quindi?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> quindi?


quindi saro' sincera. le persone come te, e guarda che qui ne passano, a me non piacciono. ti atteggi come se fosse un vanto, una cosa di cui essere fieri, l aver tradito senza , non essere sgamate, ma senza averlo confessato, quindi proprio ci sta tutto , bugie, tornaconti, doppiogioco, finzioni, e' la tua vita per carita, affari tuoi. 
continua ad allodolarti con i tuoi degni compagni. io non ho davvero piu nulla da dire.
ciao


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi saro' sincera. le persone come te, e guarda che qui ne passano, a me non piacciono. ti atteggi come se fosse un vanto, una cosa di cui essere fieri, l aver tradito senza , non essere sgamate, ma senza averlo confessato, quindi proprio ci sta tutto , bugie, tornaconti, doppiogioco, finzioni, e' la tua vita per carita, affari tuoi.
> continua ad allodolarti con i tuoi degni compagni. io non ho davvero piu nulla da dire.
> ciao


tu salti alle conclusioni senza neanche sapere di cosa parli, con chi parli, niente, non sai niente di me, ora dirai che sei contenta di non sapere niente di me, certo, ma la sai una cosa? hai appena ammesso quello che prima hai negato, ti sto sulle palle e sei prevenuta. non è il modo migliore per approcciarsi in un forum


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> tu salti alle conclusioni senza neanche sapere di cosa parli, con chi parli, niente, non sai niente di me, ora dirai che sei contenta di non sapere niente di me, certo, ma la sai una cosa? hai appena ammesso quello che prima hai negato, ti sto sulle palle e sei prevenuta. non è il modo migliore per approcciarsi in un forum


io non traggo nessuan cnclusione bella mia, l hai scritto tu o no che hai tradito tutti in passato senza farti beccare?
me lo sono inventato? 
oppure volevi che ti dicessi: ammazza oh quanto sei brava, sei troppo figa.....
non te lo dico. ti dico che non mi piaci sulla base di quello che TU hai scritto. non io. per cui...
prevenuta di che? cosa stai dicendo?


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Beh io ho paura un po' del martiremonio, spero di essere all'altezza.
> 
> :mrgreen: Grazie di cuore...



sono sicura che lo sarai! 
e se Elio ti fa incazzare dimmelo che ti presto il cane :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci son certi abiti che in nero sono uno spettacolo in terra!!!


ok e un mio amico voleva si suonasse un pezzo dei My Dyin' Bride al suo matrimonio...tutto pò esse,ma non è che tutto allora dev'essere


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> BOH...non e' che vada a suo vantaggio.....dire la verita qui non e' una cosa cosi assurda...
> e cmq tu pensi cosi perche dai per scontato che chi ami il marito non abbia voglia di scoparsi il collega.....e' una deduzione tua. ma non e' verita assoluta....
> a me di birba piace poco e nulla soprattutto la mancanza di rispetto e la superficialita con cui dice che ha sempre tradito senza contare che c'e ad oggi chi pubblica post soffreedno per tradimenti.....
> come ha scritto nicola, non che non se ne debba parlare, ci mancherebbe, ma dal alcazzo raccontato cosi...


La sofferenza per tradimento la conosco meglio di quanto tu possa immaginare...lasciamo stare però. Quindi e normale che una che dichiara di amare follemente il proprio eccezionale marito,voglia anche trombarsi il collega intrigante?!E questo non è strano...Ma una non sposata che dichiara di amare il sesso, di tradire e di lasciare senza fare la santarellina fa scandalo? Boh!Mi sarò invecchiata io...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non traggo nessuan cnclusione bella mia, l hai scritto tu o no che hai tradito tutti in passato senza farti beccare?
> me lo sono inventato?
> oppure volevi che ti dicessi: ammazza oh quanto sei brava, sei troppo figa.....
> non te lo dico. ti dico che non mi piaci sulla base di quello che TU hai scritto. non io. per cui...
> prevenuta di che? cosa stai dicendo?


no tutti no, alcuni ma non tutti (ma tu dirai che ne basta uno) e no, non mi sono fatta beccare e nn ho neanche confessato, trovo che farsi beccare sia poco intelligente e confessare lo trovo da vigliacchi, se tradisci (qualunque che sia il motivo non importa), poi ti devi accollare il senso di colpa e i vari sentimenti che si provano, riversarli addosso al tradito lo trovo di una cattiveria immane, specie se gli vuoi bene e non vuoi che soffra
solo che tu o leggi random, o non capisci cosa leggi o semplicemente focalizzi la tua rabbia e le tue uscite su qualcuno e spari alla cieca, perchè nicola mi ha detto che sto al cazzo per come mi pongo, è stato sincero e brusco, ma non si è messo come te a fare ironia stupida e banale, a offendere, a lanciare opinioni basandoti su due informazioni che hai
insomma, quella superficiale mi sembri te, nn io

p.s. se volevo gli applausi facevo l'attrice


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> La sofferenza per tradimento la conosco meglio di quanto tu possa immaginare...lasciamo stare però. Quindi e normale che una che dichiara di amare follemente il proprio eccezionale marito,voglia anche trombarsi il collega intrigante?!E questo non è strano...Ma una non sposata che dichiara di amare il sesso, di tradire e di lasciare senza fare la santarellina fa scandalo? Boh!Mi sarò invecchiata io...


non ho detto che e' normale. ho detto che puo anche essere cosi. 
perche il piu delle volte poi quella sposata si fantastica ma li si ferma. quelle come briba invece sono bugiarde e traditrici, dobbiamo santizzarla solo perche poi lascia?


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci son certi abiti che in nero sono uno spettacolo in terra!!!



sono belli anche in rosso scuro e bordeaux


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ho detto che e' normale. ho detto che puo anche essere cosi.
> perche il piu delle volte poi quella sposata si fantastica ma li si ferma. quelle come briba invece sono bugiarde e traditrici, dobbiamo santizzarla solo perche poi lascia?


ma la santa falla te, a me nn interessa essere santa


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no tutti no, alcuni ma non tutti (ma tu dirai che ne basta uno) e no, non mi sono fatta beccare e nn ho neanche confessato, trovo che farsi beccare sia poco intelligente e confessare lo trovo da vigliacchi, se tradisci (qualunque che sia il motivo non importa), poi ti devi accollare il senso di colpa e i vari sentimenti che si provano, riversarli addosso al tradito lo trovo di una cattiveria immane, specie se gli vuoi bene e non vuoi che soffra
> solo che tu o leggi random, o non capisci cosa leggi o semplicemente focalizzi la tua rabbia e le tue uscite su qualcuno e spari alla cieca, perchè nicola mi ha detto che sto al cazzo per come mi pongo, è stato sincero e brusco, ma non si è messo come te a fare ironia stupida e banale, a offendere, a lanciare opinioni basandoti su due informazioni che hai
> insomma, quella superficiale mi sembri te, nn io
> 
> p.s. se volevo gli applausi facevo l'attrice


allora senti donna vissuta, tu volevi eccome gli aplausi, perche la tua domanda del post iniziale non significa nulla. volevi far sapere al foum che hai sempre tradito bene.
io non ho rabbia.....e non sparo alla cieca. dimmi, vuoi che ti dica che mi piaci per forza? e' copsi assurdo che trovo il tuo comportamento squallido perche io ho un idea diversa di amore e relazioni?
fai tu.....
poi, quella prevenuta sei te. sei te che ogni post metti tra parentesi quello che pensi diro', e che poi non dico...


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no tutti no, alcuni ma non tutti (ma tu dirai che ne basta uno) e no, non mi sono fatta beccare e nn ho neanche confessato, trovo che farsi beccare sia poco intelligente e confessare lo trovo da vigliacchi, se tradisci (qualunque che sia il motivo non importa), poi ti devi accollare il senso di colpa e i vari sentimenti che si provano, riversarli addosso al tradito lo trovo di una cattiveria immane, specie se gli vuoi bene e non vuoi che soffra
> solo che tu o leggi random, o non capisci cosa leggi o semplicemente focalizzi la tua rabbia e le tue uscite su qualcuno e spari alla cieca, perchè nicola mi ha detto che sto al cazzo per come mi pongo, è stato sincero e brusco, ma non si è messo come te a fare ironia stupida e banale, a offendere, a lanciare opinioni basandoti su due informazioni che hai
> insomma, quella superficiale mi sembri te, nn io
> 
> p.s. se volevo gli applausi facevo l'attrice



se gli vuoi bene e non vuoi che soffra sarebbe più semplice evitare di tradire, oppure evitare di costruire una vita con qualcuno per poi riempirla di menzogne. IMHO


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se gli vuoi bene e non vuoi che soffra sarebbe più semplice evitare di tradire, oppure evitare di costruire una vita con qualcuno per poi riempirla di menzogne. IMHO


ma io non mi sono comportata come dici tu


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora senti donna vissuta, tu volevi eccome gli aplausi, perche la tua domanda del post iniziale non significa nulla. volevi far sapere al foum che hai sempre tradito bene.
> io non ho rabbia.....e non sparo alla cieca. dimmi, vuoi che ti dica che mi piaci per forza? e' copsi assurdo che trovo il tuo comportamento squallido perche io ho un idea diversa di amore e relazioni?
> fai tu.....
> poi, quella prevenuta sei te. sei te che ogni post metti tra parentesi quello che pensi diro', e che poi non dico...


non lo dici ma lo pensi, lo sanno tutti :rotfl:
cmq io ho solo chiesto a voi se pensavate che un traditore potesse smettere di tradire, tutto qui


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma io non mi sono comportata come dici tu


???? non hai detto di aver tradito?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> *non lo dici ma lo pensi, lo sanno tutti* :rotfl:
> cmq io ho solo chiesto a voi se pensavate che un traditore potesse smettere di tradire, tutto qui


che cosa?
la domanda non era quella e lo sai benissimo.
basta mi sono scocciata di parlare con te. non per altro, ma di contruttivo per entrambe non ne verrai mai fuori nulla.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non lo dici ma lo pensi, lo sanno tutti :rotfl:
> cmq io ho solo chiesto a voi se pensavate che un traditore potesse smettere di tradire, tutto qui


lo scorpione non smette di pungere neppure quando sa che se lo fa...annega.

Persino nell'infedeltà c'è modo e modo di farlo.    Credo che un confronto con Tebe e la Matraini ti potrebbe essere d'aiuto.

Che a volte bisogna saper proteggere le persone che si amano anche da noi stessi


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ???? non hai detto di aver tradito?


prima del mio attuale compagno (che non ho tradito), non ho mai costruito una vita con qualcuno per poi riempirla di menzogne, e cmq più che bugie erano omissioni


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ???? non hai detto di aver tradito?


lei ha rosicato perche si e' sentita attacata da me l altro giorno che criticavo i racconti in generale qui sul forum. pensava che la stessimo giudicandoi per un racconto mezzo vero mezzo falso, cosi ha poensato bene di dire parte della sua storia cosi....adesso pero' a me non mi pare il caso di fare l ipocrita e se non mi piace non mi piace!


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che cosa?
> la domanda non era quella e lo sai benissimo.
> basta mi sono scocciata di parlare con te. non per altro, ma di contruttivo per entrambe non ne verrai mai fuori nulla.


ho ancora da legger qualcosa di costruttivo scritto da te


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lei ha rosicato perche si e' sentita attacata da me l altro giorno che criticavo i racconti in generale qui sul forum. pensava che la stessimo giudicandoi per un racconto mezzo vero mezzo falso, cosi ha poensato bene di dire parte della sua storia cosi....adesso pero' a me non mi pare il caso di fare l ipocrita e se non mi piace non mi piace!


perchè il mondo gira intorno a te :rotfl:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo scorpione non smette di pungere neppure quando sa che se lo fa...annega.
> 
> Persino nell'infedeltà c'è modo e modo di farlo.    Credo che un confronto con Tebe e la Matraini ti potrebbe essere d'aiuto.
> 
> Che *a volte bisogna saper proteggere le persone che si amano anche da noi stessi*


e io quello ho sempre cercato di farlo


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ho detto che e' normale. ho detto che puo anche essere cosi.
> perche il piu delle volte poi quella sposata si fantastica ma li si ferma. quelle come briba invece sono bugiarde e traditrici, dobbiamo santizzarla solo perche poi lascia?


Io non la rendo santa...neanche m'interessa guarda.Ma almeno ha fatto una cosa buona e non ha trascinato la vita di nessuno nella merda sposandosi oppure promettendo fedeltà eterna a qualche poveretto.Si è presentata per quello che è.Poi penso che nessuno di quelli che scrive qui sia in cerca di santità o approvazione sennò scrivevano tutti bugie.E per finire bisogna vedere quante di quelle sposate innamorate del marito ma vogliose del collega si siano limitate a fantasticare perché dopo i primi post che servivano a rompere il ghiaccio, seguivano altri in cui si raccontava di abbracci, baci appassionati e "coccole" di vario tipo...


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> prima del mio attuale compagno (che non ho tradito), non ho mai costruito una vita con qualcuno per poi riempirla di menzogne, e cmq più che bugie erano omissioni


è comunque scorretto anche se non volevi costruire nulla, a quel punto forse sarebbe stato meglio restare soli. 

comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, solo tu puoi sapere se tradirai ancora oppure no, se sarai in grado di controllare le tue pulsioni oppure no. da come scrivi, se devo andare ad intuito, se ti dovesse capitare non dirai di no


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e io quello ho sempre cercato di farlo


buon per te.   ma se è vero che prima del tuo attuale uomo non avevi mai fatto dei progetti di vita di coppia a lungo termine,può essere che sia una situazione nuova da gestire anche per te.

Se è vero che non hai giurato un "per sempre" o che non hai promesso a vanvera l'esclusività hai mostrato coerenza.

ma sarà la scelta degli eventuali "altri" a fare la differemza....


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> è comunque scorretto anche se non volevi costruire nulla, a quel punto forse sarebbe stato meglio restare soli.
> 
> comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, solo tu puoi sapere se tradirai ancora oppure no, se sarai in grado di controllare le tue pulsioni oppure no. da come scrivi, se devo andare ad intuito, se ti dovesse capitare non dirai di no


non mi piace stare sola e cmq quando mi metto con qualcuno, all'inizio sono sempre convinta, poi magari le cose cambiano, tradimenti li ho anche subiti non li ho solo fatti, per ora ho già rifiutato un paio di approcci, non ero interessata ai tizi in questione, non vado con tutti solo perchè ci provano, per smuovermi qualcosa dentro devono avere quel certo nn so che, che mi fa andar via di testa, anche perchè cmq io sono una che ha sempre un po' il freno a mano tirato


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non mi piace stare sola e cmq quando mi metto con qualcuno, all'inizio sono sempre convinta, poi magari le cose cambiano, tradimenti li ho anche subiti non li ho solo fatti, per ora ho già rifiutato un paio di approcci, non ero interessata ai tizi in questione, *non vado con tutti solo perchè ci provano*, per smuovermi qualcosa dentro devono avere quel certo nn so che, che mi fa andar via di testa



mai detto che vai con tutti. 
dico solo che se arriva quello che ti "fa sangue" per me non dici di no. 

non ti piace stare sola, ok. ma se poi le cose cambiano perchè continuare? per egoismo? soddisfazione personale?


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> buon per te.   ma se è vero che prima del tuo attuale uomo non avevi mai fatto dei progetti di vita di coppia a lungo termine,può essere che sia una situazione nuova da gestire anche per te.
> 
> Se è vero che non hai giurato un "per sempre" o che non hai promesso a vanvera l'esclusività hai mostrato coerenza.
> 
> ma sarà la scelta degli eventuali "altri" a fare la differemza....


Ma già la coerenza non è facile da trovare...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> buon per te.   ma se è vero che prima del tuo attuale uomo non avevi mai fatto dei progetti di vita di coppia a lungo termine,può essere che sia una situazione nuova da gestire anche per te.
> 
> Se è vero che non hai giurato un "per sempre" o che non hai promesso a vanvera l'esclusività hai mostrato coerenza.
> 
> ma sarà la scelta degli eventuali "altri" a fare la differemza....


prima del mio attuale ragazzo ho un matrimonio saltato ma si parla di (ormai) quasi 8 anni fa, il matrimonio l'ho mandato all'aria io un mese prima della cerimonia perchè mi ero innamorata di un uomo sposato, dopo quell'esperienza ho deciso di stare per i fatti miei, poi ci sono quelle storie che durano un po' di più e che ti fanno anche illudere, ma io mettevo sempre le mani avanti


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi saro' sincera. le persone come te, e guarda che qui ne passano, a me non piacciono. ti atteggi come se fosse un vanto, una cosa di cui essere fieri, l aver tradito senza , non essere sgamate, ma senza averlo confessato, quindi proprio ci sta tutto , bugie, tornaconti, doppiogioco, finzioni, e' la tua vita per carita, affari tuoi.
> continua ad allodolarti con i tuoi degni compagni. io non ho davvero piu nulla da dire.
> ciao


.....
Ma non l ho lett assolutmente vanitosa in merito.
Ha espresso solo quello che é come traditrice.
Quelli che si vantano di non farsi sgamare e zompano da un letto all altro hanno tutt altro atteggiamento.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mai detto che vai con tutti.
> dico solo che se arriva quello che ti "fa sangue" per me non dici di no.
> 
> non ti piace stare sola, ok. ma se poi le cose cambiano perchè continuare? per egoismo? soddisfazione personale?


è una situazione nella quale mi dovrei trovare, non lo so, per questo chiedevo altre opinioni

sai, le cose cambiano a volte impercettibilmente e quando te ne accorgi è passato del tempo


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> è una situazione nella quale mi dovrei trovare, non lo so, per questo chiedevo altre opinioni
> 
> sai, le cose cambiano a volte impercettibilmente e quando te ne accorgi è passato del tempo


ma non è facile darti un opinione, le situazioni le vivi tu. sai tu cosa ti scatta dentro. 
ripeto a naso ti posso dire che per quello che scrivi potresti rifarlo, magari invece non sarà cosi.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

*@birba*

mi rispondi per favore?
Ti riconosci un po' nella tipologia 6. ? Ehm... lo so sono pedante, meno male che voi cazzeggiate e alleggerite, eh.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....
> Ma non l ho lett assolutmente vanitosa in merito.
> Ha espresso solo quello che é come traditrice.
> Quelli che si vantano di non farsi sgamare e zompano da un letto all altro hanno tutt altro atteggiamento.



​urge difendere la ''collega''...............


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....
> Ma non l ho lett assolutmente vanitosa in merito.
> Ha espresso solo quello che é come traditrice.
> Quelli che si vantano di non farsi sgamare e zompano da un letto all altro hanno tutt altro atteggiamento.


mi attengo alle sue parole Tebe. 
tu non l avrai letta cosi, io si.


----------



## Tebe (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io non la rendo santa...neanche m'interessa guarda.Ma almeno ha fatto una cosa buona e non ha trascinato la vita di nessuno nella merda sposandosi oppure promettendo fedeltà eterna a qualche poveretto.Si è presentata per quello che è.Poi penso che nessuno di quelli che scrive qui sia in cerca di santità o approvazione sennò scrivevano tutti bugie.E per finire bisogna vedere quante di quelle sposate innamorate del marito ma vogliose del collega si siano limitate a fantasticare perché dopo i primi post che servivano a rompere il ghiaccio, seguivano altri in cui si raccontava di abbracci, baci appassionati e "coccole" di vario tipo...


quotissimo


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> mi rispondi per favore?
> Ti riconosci un po' nella tipologia 6. ? Ehm... lo so sono pedante, meno male che voi cazzeggiate e alleggerite, eh.


ommamma, qual'era la tipologia 6?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

:mrgreen:





birba ha detto:


> prima del mio attuale compagno (che non ho tradito), non ho mai costruito una vita con qualcuno per poi riempirla di menzogne, e cmq più che bugie erano* omission*i


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è facile darti un opinione, le situazioni le vivi tu. sai tu cosa ti scatta dentro.
> ripeto a naso ti posso dire che per quello che scrivi potresti rifarlo, magari invece non sarà cosi.


di quello me ne rendo conto


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​urge difendere la ''collega''...............


ma cosa dici? che l altro gionro tu e tebe ve ne dicevate di tutti i colroi proprio sullo stesso argomento.....mi fate ridere abbastanza....tu poi.....guarda....
vabbe va...restate qui a navigare tra spalleggaimenti ridicolissimi.......
quella ltra che addirittura: lei come traditrice e' meglio perche.....
ma.....

buona vita piena di inculate perche quelle che rifilate poi vi ritornano sempre indietro......


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> prima del mio attuale ragazzo ho un matrimonio saltato ma si parla di (ormai) quasi 8 anni fa, il matrimonio l'ho mandato all'aria io un mese prima della cerimonia perchè mi ero innamorata di un uomo sposato, dopo quell'esperienza ho deciso di stare per i fatti miei, poi ci sono quelle storie che durano un po' di più e che ti fanno anche illudere, ma io mettevo sempre le mani avanti


sì,ricordo l'altro 3d 

te l'ho detto,6 coerente e questo è un merito oggigiorno.   quello che non è chiaro (almeno a me): il tuo lui è cosciente del tuo essere per così dire possibilista sulla fedeltà?


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

*Tipologia 6*





Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, non dipende dall'atteggiamento (attivo/passivo). Sei anche una che ama esplorare, un'avventuriera? Nel senso che ti piace seguire il filo delle tue curiosità quali che siano?
> Questo è un altro aspetto dei traditori... l'avevo dimenticato e sono gli
> 
> 6. Avventurieri: quelli che pur di non perdersi nulla di ciò che li affascina sono diposti anche a perdere qualche battaglia, e persino la guerra.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,ricordo l'altro 3d
> 
> te l'ho detto,6 coerente e questo è un merito oggigiorno.   quello che non è chiaro (almeno a me): il tuo lui è cosciente del tuo essere per così dire possibilista sulla fedeltà?


il mio compagno sa qualcosa, non gli ho detto tutto, ovviamente, lui è profondamente contrario ai tradimenti ma gli piace pensare (e piace anche a me), che tutta questa irrequietezza passata ci fosse solo perchè non avevo ancora incontrato lui


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> l'ho sentita, continuava con "ogni tanto vado con mio marito, ma solo per fargli piacere"


Ah ecco non qui .. Mi sembrava strano


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


>


ma ti avevo risposto


birba ha detto:


> no, avventuriera no, sono curiosa ma sono anche pigra alla fine, infatti i vari "extra" sono sempre durati poco, troppa fatica alla fine


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco non qui .. Mi sembrava strano


no no, non qui


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Probabile.
> 
> Purtroppo è difficile tornare indietro.


Ma principale sul serio stai andando verso il martiremonio?!??:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (31 Marzo 2014)

Se fossi il tuo compagno non mi preoccuperei della tua vita passata, bensì delle tue nostalgie.
La saudade però non è detto che sia qualcosa che si vuol rivivere. A volte è solo un modo di riassaporare la dolcezza di certi momenti, con la consapevolezza che ora si vuole altro.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


Ma bellooooooo ...baci baci :up:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se fossi il tuo compagno non mi preoccuperei della tua vita passata, bensì delle tue nostalgie.
> La saudade però non è detto che sia qualcosa che si vuol rivivere. A volte è solo un modo di riassaporare la dolcezza di certi momenti, con la consapevolezza che ora si vuole altro.
> 
> Buscopann


a quei tempi ero anche giovane


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa dici? che l altro gionro tu e tebe ve ne dicevate di tutti i colroi proprio sullo stesso argomento.....mi fate ridere abbastanza....tu poi.....guarda....
> vabbe va...restate qui a navigare tra spalleggaimenti ridicolissimi.......
> quella ltra che addirittura: lei come traditrice e' meglio perche.....
> ma.....
> ...


Io e Tebe scherziamo....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Auguri ed angurie
> 
> PS: se ti presenti in Comune vestita da Zora la Vampira, ti banno


Ma perché ? :singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> a quei tempi ero anche giovane


Appunto. Quando si è giovani a molti vien voglia di fare il bungie-jumping. Più difficile che la stessa voglia venga a 40-50 anni.
Però ripensiamo ugualmente a quanto era bello. E' la forza e la bellezza del ricordo.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa dici? che l altro gionro tu e tebe ve ne dicevate di tutti i colroi proprio sullo stesso argomento.....mi fate ridere abbastanza....tu poi.....guarda....
> vabbe va...restate qui a navigare tra spalleggaimenti ridicolissimi.......
> quella ltra che addirittura: lei come traditrice e' meglio perche.....
> ma.....
> ...


Se "quella altra" era riferito a me ti ribadisco che non la considero ne meglio né peggio.Semplicemente non giudico persone che non conosco in base a poche righe scritte in un forum.La verita assoluta non la conosce nessuno...Non giudico mai gli altri ma so esprimermi solo riguardo a ciò che vivo io e riguardo a chi ha fatto soffrire me.Il resto è storia....


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


Però "Martiremonio" almeno cambialo ...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Appunto. Quando si è giovani a molti vien voglia di fare il bungie-jumping. Più difficile che la stessa voglia venga a 40-50 anni.
> Però ripensiamo ugualmente a quanto era bello. E' la forza e la bellezza del ricordo.
> 
> Buscopann


ma non ho mica 40/50 anni io  ne ho 32


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> il mio compagno sa qualcosa, non gli ho detto tutto, ovviamente, lui è profondamente contrario ai tradimenti ma gli piace pensare (e piace anche a me), che tutta questa irrequietezza passata ci fosse solo perchè non avevo ancora incontrato lui


quindi meglio evitare relazioni troppo coinvolgenti


----------



## Buscopann (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma non ho mica 40/50 anni io  ne ho 32


Sei come Borg. Ha vinto tutto e in fertta, si è rotto le balle e si è ritirato giovane perché non si divertiva più :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi meglio evitare relazioni troppo coinvolgenti


dici adesso? o ti riferisci al passato?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei come Borg. Ha vinto tutto e in fertta, si è rotto le balle e si è ritirato giovane perché non si divertiva più :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


ho fatto un po' di cose effettivamente


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?



E' molto probabile.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' molto probabile.


minchia ma lapidaria


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ciao bella Dottoressa come butta oggi?




Ci stai pensando????

Chedire attenta!


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> dici adesso? o ti riferisci al passato?


dico adesso e per il futuro.    se non hai dubbi su chi vuoi al tuo fianco,cerca dei complementi e non dei sostitutivi


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Appunto. Quando si è giovani a molti vien voglia di fare il bungie-jumping. Più difficile che la stessa voglia venga a 40-50 anni.
> Però ripensiamo ugualmente a quanto era bello. E' la forza e la bellezza del ricordo.
> 
> Buscopann


Che palle i ricordi.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dico adesso e per il futuro.    se non hai dubbi su chi vuoi al tuo fianco,cerca dei complementi e non dei sostitutivi


in questo momento dubbi non ne ho,ma che intendi per complementi?


----------



## Buscopann (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ho fatto un po' di cose effettivamente


E' giusto che sia così. Io mi fido molto di più di una compagna con un passato piuttosto attivo piuttosto che di una per la quale sono stato il solo e l'unico. Se non scopri il mondo non saprai mai quello che vuoi e che ti piace. Meglio farlo prima che non quando sei sposata con figli.
Forse hai peccato un po' di rispetto verso chi ti ha accompagnata in quel percorso. Ma ormai è passato e soprattutto c'è in giro di molto peggio da questo punto di vista 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma io non mi sono comportata come dici tu


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci stai pensando????
> 
> Chedire attenta!


#emochehofatto??


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> #emochehofatto??



:saggio:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> prima del mio attuale compagno (che non ho tradito), non ho mai costruito una vita con qualcuno per poi riempirla di menzogne, e cmq più che bugie erano omissioni


quindi se uno dei tuoi ex ti avesse chiesto : mi stai tradendo ? Avresti ammesso?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


Ma quale tradire...
ma dove vuoi andare...
Ma smettila che hai 32 anni...
dovresti pensare a fare la mamma alla tua età...
Altro che tradire...

Ma cosa vuoi tradire...
birbacciona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:


:angeletto::angeletto::angeletto:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quindi se uno dei tuoi ex ti avesse chiesto : mi stai tradendo ? Avresti ammesso?


ammettere? mai, non avrei mai ammesso, ma non ho mai portato nessuno a dubitare di me


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' giusto che sia così. Io mi fido molto di più di una compagna con un passato piuttosto attivo piuttosto che di una per la quale sono stato il solo e l'unico. Se non scopri il mondo non saprai mai quello che vuoi e che ti piace. Meglio farlo prima che non quando sei sposata con figli.
> Forse hai peccato un po' di rispetto verso chi ti ha accompagnata in quel percorso. Ma ormai è passato e soprattutto c'è in giro di molto peggio da questo punto di vista
> 
> Buscopann


ho peccato un po', lo ammetto


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale tradire...
> ma dove vuoi andare...
> Ma smettila che hai 32 anni...
> dovresti pensare a fare la mamma alla tua età...
> ...


fare le mamma e tradire sono cose che posso tranquillamente coesistere


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ammettere? mai, non avrei mai ammesso, ma non ho mai portato nessuno a dubitare di me


Senti lo sai che là fuori c'è una pletora di brave signore che ti lapiderebbero dicendo...
Ma vuoi stare un po' zitta?

I mariti leggono te e poi aprono gli occhi.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non mi piace stare sola e cmq quando mi metto con qualcuno, all'inizio sono sempre convinta, poi magari le cose cambiano, tradimenti li ho anche subiti non li ho solo fatti, per ora ho già rifiutato un paio di approcci, non ero interessata ai tizi in questione, non vado con tutti solo perchè ci provano, per smuovermi qualcosa dentro devono avere quel certo nn so che, che mi fa andar via di testa, anche perchè cmq io sono una che ha sempre un po' il freno a mano tirato


Si che non ti piace stare sola lo immaginavo


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> fare le mamma e tradire sono cose che posso tranquillamente coesistere


Eh già come disse...
Ma dai il bambino dorme non vede niente....


----------



## Buscopann (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ho peccato un po', lo ammetto


5 Ave Maria e un paio di Padre Nostro dovrebbero bastare.
Vai in pace sorella :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in questo momento dubbi non ne ho,ma che intendi per complementi?


Che nessun uomo e nessuna donna completano per intero lo spettro delle fantasie.    

con un'amica che ama la musica, vado a sentire i Nightwish

con chi ama il calcio, vado a vedere la Roma

con chi ama il silenzio,vado in certe zone montane.

con chi ama il sesso,vado a letto (ovviamente se l'attrazione è reciproca)

intendo questo per complementi


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti lo sai che là fuori c'è una pletora di brave signore che ti lapiderebbero dicendo...
> Ma vuoi stare un po' zitta?
> 
> I mariti leggono te e poi aprono gli occhi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 5 Ave Maria e un paio di Padre Nostro dovrebbero bastare.
> Vai in pace sorella :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


amen


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> fare le mamma e tradire sono cose che posso tranquillamente coesistere


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> fare le mamma e tradire sono cose che posso tranquillamente coesistere



Davvero?????e chi l'avrebbe detto!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> fare le mamma e tradire sono cose che posso tranquillamente coesistere


Vedi di scopare un altro po' prima di diventare
mamma perche la non si scherza piu cara.... (e mo'
m'incazzo io!:incazzato


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> con chi ama il sesso,vado a letto (ovviamente se l'attrazione è reciproca)


Mi è piaciuta la specificazione tra parentesi!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ammettere? mai, non avrei mai ammesso, ma non ho mai portato nessuno a dubitare di me


Quindi nel tuo caso omissioni e bugie si allineano sullo stesso piano Ok


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che nessun uomo e nessuna donna completano per intero lo spettro delle fantasie.
> 
> con un'amica che ama la musica, vado a sentire i Nightwish
> 
> ...


ecco... andare a vedere la partita o un concerto non sarebbe un problema per lui, andare a letto con un altro forse sì :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 5 Ave Maria e un paio di Padre Nostro dovrebbero bastare.
> Vai in pace sorella :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


condivido padre brown


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


le mamme sono donne


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> fare le mamma e tradire sono cose che posso tranquillamente coesistere



Cero che possono coesistere, ma non è una cosa splendida, prova a pensarlo di tua madre con te piccolina.


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi nel tuo caso omissioni e bugie si allineano sullo stesso piano Ok


no, ma un conto è dire "non ti ho tradito" e un conto è non dire niente


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Vedi di scopare un altro po' prima di diventare
> mamma perche la non si scherza piu cara.... (e mo'
> m'incazzo io!:incazzato


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scopar con chi????


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Vedi di scopare un altro po' prima di diventare
> mamma perche la non si scherza piu cara.... (e mo'
> m'incazzo io!:incazzato


Lascia stare bellezza ... diciamo che è una boutade ...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cero che possono coesistere, ma non è una cosa splendida, prova a pensarlo di tua madre con te piccolina.


no che non è una cosa splendida, ma basta guardarsi intorno, ce ne sono tante di donne che lo fanno


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuta la specificazione tra parentesi!!!


dio non voglia che violenti uno che non vuole venire a letto con me


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> dio non voglia che violenti uno che non vuole venire a letto con me


Cose che capitano...


----------



## emme76 (31 Marzo 2014)

Forse sì. ..se te ne darà motivo il partner


birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> Forse sì. ..se te ne darà motivo il partner


dici che se lo tradisco è colpa sua?


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> le mamme sono donne


Portare dei figli nel mondo richiede maturità e sacrificare un po' di se stessi...Saresti in grado attualmente?


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cose che capitano...


oddio.... chissà quanti uomini adesso stanno piangendo per lo scioc 
p.s. lo so che choc nn si scrive in quel modo


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Portare dei figli nel mondo richiede maturità e sacrificare un po' di se stessi...Saresti in grado attualmente?


mi è stato detto che prima di avere dei figli non si può capire, quindi ti dico che non lo so, forse sì, ho sempre pensato che l'amore che si prova per i figli vada oltre la comprensione umana


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no che non è una cosa splendida, ma basta guardarsi intorno, ce ne sono tante di donne che lo fanno


E che c'entra? E che vuol dire?


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuta la specificazione tra parentesi!!!





birba ha detto:


> ecco... andare a vedere la partita o un concerto non sarebbe un problema per lui, andare a letto con un altro forse sì :rotfl:


mah passare da una vittoria della Roma al letto non è via così lunga eh 

ci han fatto pure un film porno sopra.....


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah passare da una vittoria della Roma al letto non è via così lunga eh
> 
> ci han fatto pure un film porno sopra.....


Mi sfugge il porno...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah passare da una vittoria della Roma al letto non è via così lunga eh
> 
> ci han fatto pure un film porno sopra.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:giusto uno eh.... la roma che vince è roba rara :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sfugge il porno...


Non posso mettere sul forum link di questo tipo,quindi fidati sulla parola


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E che c'entra? E che vuol dire?


vuol dire quello che ho detto, non sarà bello ma ce ne sono di mamme che scopano in giro, tutto qui, era solo una constatazione


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Portare dei figli nel mondo richiede maturità e sacrificare un po' di se stessi...Saresti in grado attualmente?


Non tutte le donne hanno coscientemente scelto di essere madre, non tutte lo hanno deciso a tavolino, non tutte sono mature per il solo fatto di essere madre.
Tanto meno non tutte quelle che hanno deciso di non esserlo sono immature...


----------



## emme76 (31 Marzo 2014)

Non è sempre colpa sua, non avevo letto bene, tradisci anche per curiosità. 



birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?





birba ha detto:


> dici che se lo tradisco è colpa sua?


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:scopar con chi????



Beh speravo che almeno questo lo sapessi tu! Madonna per una della
tua eta non hai capito ancora niente! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non posso mettere sul forum link di questo tipo,quindi fidati sulla parola


Va ben!!! Mi fido!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:giusto uno eh.... la roma che vince è roba rara :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreener rimediar ti conviene confessare che taglia di reggiseno porti e forse la passi liscia ( con admin) :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Beh speravo che almeno questo lo sapessi tu! Madonna per una della
> tua eta non hai capito ancora niente! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:tonta io


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreener rimediar ti conviene confessare che taglia di reggiseno porti e forse la passi liscia ( con admin) :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 dici che sennò mi banna?


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non tutte le donne hanno coscientemente scelto di essere madre, non tutte lo hanno deciso a tavolino, non tutte sono mature per il solo fatto di essere madre.
> Tanto meno non tutte quelle che hanno deciso di non esserlo sono immature...


Beh se scegli coscientemente di diventarlo questi
sono i presupposti che dovresti considerare..semplice.
Ma che cosa ho detto di strano?


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreener rimediar ti conviene confessare che taglia di reggiseno porti e forse la passi liscia ( con admin) :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma che è uno di quelli che "sotto una terza non è amore"?!?!?! :O


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Beh se scegli coscientemente di diventarlo questi
> sono i presupposti che dovresti considerare..semplice.
> Ma che cosa ho detto di strano?


La mia era una riflessione sulla maturità quando si diventa madri...tutto qui...
Non hai detto nulla di strano...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> dici che sennò mi banna?


Fai un po' te secondo me l'avatar sta ululando :mrgreen: Su su non esser timida che già c'abbiamo l'admin così:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che è uno di quelli che "sotto una terza non è amore"?!?!?! :O


a questo mica posso risponder io :mrgreen: Giro la domanda


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a questo mica posso risponder io :mrgreen: Giro la domanda


Aspettiamo pazientemente risposta...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fai un po' te secondo me l'avatar sta ululando :mrgreen: Su su non esser timida che già c'abbiamo l'admin così:mrgreen:


e mi credete sulla parola?


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> e mi credete sulla parola?


Io sì! Spara!!!


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sì! Spara!!!


c'ho una terza gagliarda.... ora l'admin non mi amerà più


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> c'ho una terza gagliarda.... ora l'admin non mi amerà più


Non ti credo!


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ti credo!


ma....


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> c'ho una terza gagliarda.... ora l'admin non mi amerà più


Ma no l'admin è solo timido :mrgreen: t'ama lo stesso :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no l'admin è solo timido :mrgreen: t'ama lo stesso :mrgreen:


meno male :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no l'admin è solo timido :mrgreen: t'ama lo stesso :mrgreen:


Certo che un admin timido per un sito del genere...


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che un admin timido per un sito del genere...


sarà un falso timido, come me :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> sarà un falso timido, come me :mrgreen:


Io sono una finta spavalda!!!


----------



## birba (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono una finta spavalda!!!


che coppia


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

*Ragazze*

tranquille.Mandate le foto agli admin e saranno loro a decidere....Perplesso sei pronto a farti sbranare dalle 2 femme fatal del forum?


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> tranquille.Mandate le foto agli admin e saranno loro a decidere....Perplesso sei pronto a farti sbranare dalle 2 femme fatal del forum?


E chi sono le femme fatal!?


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Marzo 2014)

Discussione iniziata oggi e già 35 pagine??? 

:nclpf:

anime pie... ehm mi dareste una mano?


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E chi sono le femme fatal!?



Tu e birba...ovvio no? dai scherzavo....mica te la sei presa?:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Tu e birba...ovvio no? dai scherzavo....mica te la sei presa?:singleeye:


Bè mi fa piacere essere additata come femme fatale di un forum dopo manco un mese dall'iscrizione...
E poi magari l'admin le mie foto già le ha...
Donne di Tradimento.net, non c'avete possibbbbbbilità alcuna!!! :diavoletto:


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè mi fa piacere essere additata come femme fatale di un forum dopo manco un mese dall'iscrizione...
> E poi magari l'admin le mie foto già le ha...
> Donne di Tradimento.net, non c'avete possibbbbbbilità alcuna!!! :diavoletto:



Nessun problema, alle corna siamo affezionate!


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nessun problema, alle corna siamo affezionate!


:up:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nessun problema, alle corna siamo affezionate!


Altroché! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma io non ragiono maschietto, semplicemente ho dei desideri e degli impulsi e non mi interessa passare da santa dicendo "no che schifo il cazzo mi fa senso"


Ohhh benvenuta!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me esistono cinque diverse tipologie di traditori cronici (cioè che ci ricascano sempre, nel senso che non ce la fanno a non tradire, è solo questione di tempo):
> 
> 1. Quelli che lo sono perché non hanno ancora incontrato l'amore (soprattutto quando sono molto giovani).
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## JON (31 Marzo 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


E bravi, allora non avete capito una mazza!

Vabbè dai, auguri.


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io non la rendo santa...neanche m'interessa guarda.Ma almeno ha fatto una cosa buona e non ha trascinato la vita di nessuno nella merda sposandosi oppure promettendo fedeltà eterna a qualche poveretto.Si è presentata per quello che è.Poi penso che nessuno di quelli che scrive qui sia in cerca di santità o approvazione sennò scrivevano tutti bugie.E per finire bisogna vedere quante di quelle sposate innamorate del marito ma vogliose del collega si siano limitate a fantasticare perché dopo i primi post che servivano a rompere il ghiaccio, seguivano altri in cui si raccontava di abbracci, baci appassionati e "coccole" di vario tipo...



E pure flop altrimenti sarebbero andate oltre!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' giusto che sia così. Io mi fido molto di più di una compagna con un passato piuttosto attivo piuttosto che di una per la quale sono stato il solo e l'unico. Se non scopri il mondo non saprai mai quello che vuoi e che ti piace. Meglio farlo prima che non quando sei sposata con figli.
> Forse hai peccato un po' di rispetto verso chi ti ha accompagnata in quel percorso. Ma ormai è passato e soprattutto c'è in giro di molto peggio da questo punto di vista
> 
> Buscopann


Questo è da stampare e appenderlo in tutte le case!! Grande BUSCOPANN:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?



Benvenuta Birba  

Utente promossa...mi piace la tua schiettezza! :up:

Dal tuo primo post mi sorge una domanda.. cm mai tanti sentimenti come curiosità, rabbia (ripicca), ecc trovano come risposta a tutto ciò il tradimento? Mi incuriosisce capirne il meccanismo! 

Ad ogni modo non penso che ora sarebbe come un tempo. Nel leggerti mi pare di capire che sei in uno stadio di riflessione.. che un tempo non facevi.. ora ti sei fermata e posta la domanda! Questo secondo me,in te fa scattare qualcosa di diverso. .. non sono tanto sicura che ora come ora tradiresti con la leggerezza di un tempo.  Oppure nom eri qui ad interrogarti,a capirti, e in alcuni tristi casi a ricevere insulti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prego spiegare il nesso tra figliolanza e l'instaurare legami responsabili, thanks...


maremma maiala.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma maiala.


Qui siamo proprio all'ABC....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Qui siamo proprio all'ABC....


mi rendo conto di quante cose a volte si diano per scontate che non lo sono affatto per gli altri. Vabbè.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Spiegate...ho chiesto una spiegazione, potete darla e si discute...


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Questo è da stampare e appenderlo in tutte le case!! Grande BUSCOPANN:up:


Benché abbia un fondo di verità, non è che le esperienze, in se, aiutino. Infatti penso che Buscopann facesse riferimento piuttosto alla maturazione personale. Dipende, perché se andiamo per luoghi comuni, c'è anche chi ti direbbe spassionatamente che "se l'ha fatto prima, lo farà pure dopo". Mah.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io l'avevo presa come "sei un po' zoccola e per darla in giro non ti sposi e non ti riproduci"


maremma maiala 2, la vendemmia.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spiegate...ho chiesto una spiegazione, potete darla e si discute...


Scherzi? Poi cominci coi cavilli e sono guai.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Scherzi? Poi cominci coi cavilli e sono guai.


Vabbè allora amen.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè allora amen.


Mo' ti sistema sbriciola a te.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

che spiegazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spiegate...ho chiesto una spiegazione, potete darla e si discute...


scusa Nicka hai ragione.
E' che quando leggo certe cose a me si chiude la vena, ma sbaglio io.
Allora, parlo solo a titolo personale, ovviamente ma quello che ho letto era:
Birba dice che in passato è stata infedele e da quello che ho capito non ha avuto rapporti stabili/durevoli.
Viene il discorso dei figli e Jon le dice: brava, visto che per te il fatto di costruire un rapporto stabile in cui ci si prende responsabilità verso altri, non è una priorità, hai correttamente valutato di non avere figli.
Arrivi tu e dici: che c'entra il fatto di volersi assumere responsabilità in un rapporto con i figli?
E poi arrivo io e dico: maremma maiala, perchè penso: ma come è accidenti possibile che non venga in mente che quando si mette al mondo un figlio ci si prende un pacco di responsabilità, tra le quali la prima è di dargli un ambiente che assomigli il più possibile ad una famiglia e sia tendenzialmente stabile, la seconda è quella di dargli i migliori genitori possibili, nel senso che si sia reputato a priori anche l'altro genitore come adeguato, e che per avere tutto questo occorre come premessa che vi sia un'assunzione di responsabilità reciproca nella coppia?
Poi rifletto e mi rendo conto che mica per tutti il mondo gira come piace a me... ed è per questo che la maremma resta maiala, secondo me.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maremma maiala.


Adoro il tuo "maremma maiala" giuro! Mai sentito prima e adesso lo uso sempre!Ero piu abituata al "porca zozza"...Ma "maremma maiala" esprime meglio il concetto...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Adoro il tuo "maremma maiala" giuro! Mai sentito prima e adesso lo uso sempre!Ero piu abituata al "porca zozza"...Ma "maremma maiala" esprime meglio il concetto...


Maremma maiala l'e' molto toscano :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Scherzi? Poi cominci coi cavilli e sono guai.


il cavillo è un animillo che tritta galippa e silta gli osticoli.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Nicka hai ragione.
> E' che quando leggo certe cose a me si chiude la vena, ma sbaglio io.
> Allora, parlo solo a titolo personale, ovviamente ma quello che ho letto era:
> Birba dice che in passato è stata infedele e da quello che ho capito non ha avuto rapporti stabili/durevoli.
> ...


Anche secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Adoro il tuo "maremma maiala" giuro! Mai sentito prima e adesso lo uso sempre!Ero piu abituata al "porca zozza"...Ma "maremma maiala" esprime meglio il concetto...


vi è anche la variante maremma trottola ed a ogni giro maiala, per le occasioni di festa.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Nicka hai ragione.
> E' che quando leggo certe cose a me si chiude la vena, ma sbaglio io.
> Allora, parlo solo a titolo personale, ovviamente ma quello che ho letto era:
> Birba dice che in passato è stata infedele e da quello che ho capito non ha avuto rapporti stabili/durevoli.
> ...


io la penso come te


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il cavillo è un animillo che tritta galippa e silta gli osticoli.


Apposto, ti sei rincoglionita pure tu. Andiamo bene.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Nicka hai ragione.
> E' che quando leggo certe cose a me si chiude la vena, ma sbaglio io.
> Allora, parlo solo a titolo personale, ovviamente ma quello che ho letto era:
> Birba dice che in passato è stata infedele e da quello che ho capito non ha avuto rapporti stabili/durevoli.
> ...


Ho capito e condivido quello che hai detto.
A me è semplicemente sembrato tendenzioso dire una cosa come quella che ha detto Jon.
Credo che però una persona a 20 anni possa fare errori e non debba mettersi a pensare se con la persona ci possa fare figli, mettendo i figli come parametro di responsabilità e maturità. Questo non mi sembra corretto.
Perchè conosco 20enni che sono madri ineccepibili, mature e responsabili e conosco 40/50enni che come madri hanno fatto solo danni, con una maturità pari allo zero e per niente responsabili.

Io ad esempio sto con una persona da 6 anni, il rapporto è serio, stiamo cercando di costruire il nostro futuro, ma al momento non abbiamo figli per scelta. Questo è sintomo di mancanza di responsabilità? Perchè il discorso sembrava a mio parere andare più in quel senso, piuttosto che come lo hai messo giù tu.
Quello che volevo semplicemente dire è che in una coppia bisogna essere responsabili a prescindere dal mettere al mondo figli. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scusa, che ti vai cercando!? Ma non devi aumentare la media? E allora un fedele.


sa caro il mio Jon che lei la mi garba tanto quando è di buon umore? Mi ricorda tanto un mio fidanzatino, Camillo penso, ma non son sicura, conte di Cavour.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Nicka hai ragione.
> E' che quando leggo certe cose a me si chiude la vena, ma sbaglio io.
> Allora, parlo solo a titolo personale, ovviamente ma quello che ho letto era:
> Birba dice che in passato è stata infedele e da quello che ho capito non ha avuto rapporti stabili/durevoli.
> ...


Ecco la spiegazione.Speriamo che Nicka abbia capito oppure le serve anche il disegnino?


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ecco la spiegazione.Speriamo che Nicka abbia capito oppure le serve anche il disegnino?


Guarda che non sono stupida e ho spiegato anche la mia eh.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che non sono stupida e ho spiegato anche la mia eh.


scusa hai scritto prima di me...adesso ho letto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho capito e condivido quello che hai detto.
> A me è semplicemente sembrato tendenzioso dire una cosa come quella che ha detto Jon.
> Credo che però una persona a 20 anni possa fare errori e non debba mettersi a pensare se con la persona ci possa fare figli, mettendo i figli come parametro di responsabilità e maturità. Questo non mi sembra corretto.
> Perchè conosco 20enni che sono madri ineccepibili, mature e responsabili e conosco 40/50enni che come madri hanno fatto solo danni, con una maturità pari allo zero e per niente responsabili.
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo, e quello che diceva Jon infatti è che se uno responsabilità non se ne vuole prendere, è meglio che figli non ne faccia. Che non è che se dopo un po' ti stufi puoi tornare sulla tua decisione. E invece ce n'è tanta, ma tanta di gente che fa figli e di responsabilità non ne ha voglia mezza a 20, a 30 e pure a 40 anni. Poichè la vita CAMBIA dopo, e PER SEMPRE, meglio essere onesti con sè stessi prima.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma maiala l'e' molto toscano :mrgreen:


Bellissima la toscana! A S.Gimignano passai alcune delle giornate piu belle della mia vita...


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho capito e condivido quello che hai detto.
> A me è semplicemente sembrato tendenzioso dire una cosa come quella che ha detto Jon.
> Credo che però una persona a 20 anni possa fare errori e non debba mettersi a pensare se con la persona ci possa fare figli, mettendo i figli come parametro di responsabilità e maturità. Questo non mi sembra corretto.
> Perchè conosco 20enni che sono madri ineccepibili, mature e responsabili e conosco 40/50enni che come madri hanno fatto solo danni, con una maturità pari allo zero e per niente responsabili.
> ...


Lo vedi che cavilli. Mettere al mondo dei figli, o non metterli, facendolo per senso di responsabilità è per me la stessa cosa. Poi come giustamente dici la maturità non ha età, ma quello è un altro discorso. Sai cos'è, è che le filippiche mi sono stufato di farle pure io, per fortuna Sbriciola ha spiegato le cose come le intendo anch'io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Lo vedi che cavilli. Mettere al mondo dei figli, o non metterli, facendolo per senso di responsabilità è per me la stessa cosa. Poi come giustamente dici la maturità non ha età, ma quello è un altro discorso. Sai cos'è, è che le filippiche mi sono stufato di farle pure io, per fortuna Sbriciola ha spiegato le cose come le intendo anch'io.


ecco, me l'hanno incupito ancora.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sa caro il mio Jon che lei la mi garba tanto quando è di buon umore? Mi ricorda tanto un mio fidanzatino, Camillo penso, ma non son sicura, conte di Cavour.


Eppure non è che abbia particolari motivi per esserlo. 
Pero sono meno serioso, è vero. Quando smetto quella veste viene fuori il mio carattere di sempre.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, me l'hanno incupito ancora.


Oh, ma che c'hai oggi mi pari una sensitiva.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oh, ma che c'hai oggi mi pari una sensitiva.:mrgreen:


lo sai che io C'ho i superpoteri.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Lo vedi che cavilli. Mettere al mondo dei figli, o non metterli, facendolo per senso di responsabilità è per me la stessa cosa. Poi come giustamente dici la maturità non ha età, ma quello è un altro discorso. Sai cos'è, è che le filippiche mi sono stufato di farle pure io, per fortuna Sbriciola ha spiegato le cose come le intendo anch'io.


e non t'arrabbià... vuoi un bacino?


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo, e quello che diceva Jon infatti è che se uno responsabilità non se ne vuole prendere, è meglio che figli non ne faccia. Che non è che se dopo un po' ti stufi puoi tornare sulla tua decisione. E invece ce n'è tanta, ma tanta di gente che fa figli e di responsabilità non ne ha voglia mezza a 20, a 30 e pure a 40 anni. Poichè la vita CAMBIA dopo, e PER SEMPRE, meglio essere onesti con sè stessi prima.


Vero.
E prendersi la responsabilità di non fare figli é piú"difficile" in quanto c é lo stigma sociale molto forte che  al tuo "non ho figli"  la maggior parte delle persone pensa  subito a mille puttanate e in primis al fatto che  ti sei voluta divertire.
Argomento spinoso.
c he chi ha deciso di avere figli non puó capire.
(Citando chi si riproduce)


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vero.
> E prendersi la responsabilità di non fare figli é piú"difficile" in quanto c é lo stigma sociale molto forte che al tuo "non ho figli" la maggior parte delle persobe pensa subito a mille putranate e in primis al fatto che ti sei voluta divertire.
> Argomento spinoso.
> *c he chi ha deciso di avere figli non puó capire*.


il neretto non lo condivido affatto, proprio perchè io ho sempre avuto assoluto rispetto per chi ha fatto la scelta opposta alla mia assumendosi quella responsabilità.
Perchè è un'ammissione di, perdonami il termine, non me ne viene uno migliore, inadeguatezza, che solo con profonda onestà viene fuori.
 Io non faccio figli perchè non *sento* di volerli fare è una presa di posizione molto coraggiosa, capisco pure bene lo stigma perchè io i figli ho sentito di volerli fare tardi e per un po' di anni lo stigma nei garretti l'ho avuto anche io.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e non t'arrabbià... vuoi un bacino?


No grazie ho sgarrato ieri......mi sono magnato una cariola di roba.
Aspe', ma che bacino dici.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> No grazie ho sgarrato ieri......mi sono magnato una cariola di roba.
> Aspe', *ma che bacino dici*.


la prima risposta è quella che conta


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il neretto non lo condivido affatto, proprio perchè io ho sempre avuto assoluto rispetto per chi ha fatto la scelta opposta alla mia assumendosi quella responsabilità.
> Perchè è un'ammissione di, perdonami il termine, non me ne viene uno migliore, inadeguatezza, che solo con profonda onestà viene fuori.
> Io non faccio figli perchè non *sento* di volerli fare è una presa di posizione molto coraggiosa, capisco pure bene lo stigma perchè io i figli ho sentito di volerli fare tardi e per un po' di anni lo stigma nei garretti l'ho avuto anche io.


Naturalmente non mi riferisco a te .
Ma ti assicuro che é cosi Non é da condividere. é la realta dei fatti.
Perché io lo vivo da sempre.
Come tu vivi la maternità e l  hai vissuta io ho vissuto l opposto.
E la maggior parte ripeto non capisce.
Anzi. Ho sempre trovato molto genitori che si sentono superiori in quanto tali.
Tipo razza eletta.
Io lo vivo e l ho vissuto. Tu ovviamente non puoi avere " la mia esperienza" in merito.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.
Da smat non é semplice.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> la prima risposta è quella che conta


Vabbè ma presentiamoci prima.

Ciao, sono jon!


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè ma presentiamoci prima.
> 
> Ciao, sono jon!



ciao, sono Simy!

:simy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Naturalmente non mi riferisco a te .
> Ma ti assicuro che é cosi Non é da condividere. é la realta dei fatti.
> Perché io lo vivo da sempre.
> Come tu vivi la maternità e l hai vissuta io ho vissuto l opposto.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata e capisco benissimo la storia della razza eletta, ho sentito molte volte commenti sprezzanti in merito, ovviamente maggiormente rivolte alle donne perchè non è possibile che una donna non abbia il senso materno e non senta l'impellente bisogno di fare un figlio e blablabla.Come se il fatto di essere riusciti nella riproduzione, magari per puro caso, desse automaticamente un bonus di superiorità morale, generosità e spirito di sacrificio. Fosse vero... magari. Sarebbe utile. Vabbè ma certe cose si commentano da sole, no?


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao, sono Simy!
> 
> :simy:


Piacere.

La mano....simy, la manooo.....ecco, adesso bacino (sulla guancia).
Vedo che sobbalzi.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè ma presentiamoci prima.
> 
> Ciao, sono jon!


Ciao sono Sbri, la zia di Simy


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Piacere.
> 
> La mano....simy, la manooo.....ecco, adesso bacino (sulla guancia).
> Vedo che sobbalzi.:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao sono Sbri, la zia di Simy


:scared:


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao sono Sbri, la zia di Simy


Scusi, non l'avevo vista. E' che sua nipote s'agita e mi copre la visuale.

Simy, che bella zia! Complimenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:


la zia anziana e anche un po' Psyco.


uahuahuah (risata agghiacciante)


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Beh, desso però devo lasciarvi. Pausa pranzo finita, maremma maiala!

E' stato un piacere. Cià.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Scusi, non l'avevo vista. E' che sua nipote s'agita e mi copre la visuale.
> 
> Simy, che bella zia! Complimenti


il vero marlpione passa sempre prima nelle grazie della zia, della mamma... vai vai, adesso mi aspetto quelle robe del tipo:
Signora lei è ANCORA fresca come una rosa...
oppure:
si MANTIENE bene
oppure:
certo che per LA SUA ETA' ne ha ANCORA di energie, eh?


quelle cose lì, che tirano su il morale...


----------



## tullio (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma questo è fare il processo alle intenzioni, tra l'altro tu parli per te, io parlo per me, anche perchè gli "extra" mi sono capitati sempre in periodi sereni della vita di coppia, quando ci sono stati problemi non ho mai acchiappato nessuno


Non conosco le tue intenzioni (ho già difficoltà a comprendere le  mie...) e non avrei nè desiderio nè motivo di giudicarle nemmeno se le  conoscessi. 
MI sembrava però che si stesse parlando proprio, se non di intenzioni, di possibilità. Traevo una conclusione dai dati che esponevi e dunque parlavo precisamente di te. La domanda era: lo farò ancora? Esponevo i motivi per cui mi sembra che accadrà. Il fatto che gli extra siano avvenuti nei momenti "buoni" mi conferma in questa idea: non derivano dal fatto che la persona a fianco sia cattiva/inadatta/etc...etc.. ma dal fatto che desideri altro, un desiderio che traspare dai dati che offri. Poi, certo, posso sbagliarmi e diverrai miss fedeltà. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## tullio (1 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


Rallegramenti vivissimi! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo andati oggi al Comune...
> 
> Il 26 luglio Elio e io se sposamo!


uè Princi, rallegramenti e congratulazioni anche a Elio.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Adoro il tuo "maremma maiala" giuro! Mai sentito prima e adesso lo uso sempre!Ero piu abituata al "porca zozza"...Ma "maremma maiala" esprime meglio il concetto...


Non l'ha scoperto Sbri  è made in Toscana


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ohhh benvenuta!!!


grazie :smile:


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Benvenuta Birba
> 
> Utente promossa...mi piace la tua schiettezza! :up:
> 
> ...


grazie :smile:
la mia schiettezza non sempre viene apprezzata, ma preferisco sapere che gli altri siano consapevoli che dico quello che penso (anche se poi non piace), piuttosto che essere brava a fingere

beh, per curiosità intendo la curiosità di conoscere un corpo nuovo, sensazioni nuove, emozioni nuove, che possono essere simili alle altre, ma ogni persona ha le sue sfumature e quindi è sempre tutto diverso
la rabbia invece è più difficile da spiegare,ma ti faccio un esempio pratico... anni fa dopo aver tradito il mio ragazzo, mi sono sentita in colpa per quello che avevo fatto, poverino, non se lo meritava proprio. desiderosa di "rimediare" ero andata da lui piena di buoni propositi. peccato che lui quel giorno avesse avuto dei problemi al lavoro e che avesse deciso che io ero la sua valvola di sfogo, mi trattò malissimo tutta la sera facendo arrabbiare così tanto da portarmi a pentirmi di essermi pentita per essere stata con un altro

c'è chi dice che le persone non cambiano, ma io sono diversa da come ero prima, sono cresciuta, non faccio più ripicche e dispetti, quindi direi che sì, forse hai ragione te, se mi pongo la domanda non è perchè lo farei ancora, ma perchè non lo farei più


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non conosco le tue intenzioni (ho già difficoltà a comprendere le  mie...) e non avrei nè desiderio nè motivo di giudicarle nemmeno se le  conoscessi.
> MI sembrava però che si stesse parlando proprio, se non di intenzioni, di possibilità. Traevo una conclusione dai dati che esponevi e dunque parlavo precisamente di te. La domanda era: lo farò ancora? Esponevo i motivi per cui mi sembra che accadrà. Il fatto che gli extra siano avvenuti nei momenti "buoni" mi conferma in questa idea: non derivano dal fatto che la persona a fianco sia cattiva/inadatta/etc...etc.. ma dal fatto che desideri altro, un desiderio che traspare dai dati che offri. Poi, certo, posso sbagliarmi e diverrai miss fedeltà. Ci mancherebbe.


Caro Tullio esatto...il traditore doc agisce cosi'.Non c'e'alcun perche'... stanotte sono stato benissimo,a casa mia.Ma questo non mi ha impedito,di''mantenere i contatti''in trasferta.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Naturalmente non mi riferisco a te .
> Ma ti assicuro che é cosi Non é da condividere. é la realta dei fatti.
> Perché io lo vivo da sempre.
> Come tu vivi la maternità e l  hai vissuta io ho vissuto l opposto.
> ...


Io credo semplicemente che ognuno debba vedere alla propria esperienza evitando di salire sul pulpito della propria vita.
Ora non mi sto riferendo a nessuno in particolare qui perchè non so chi sia genitore, chi non lo è e tutte le vite che scorrono qua dentro, ma proprio pochi giorni fa mi è capitato di litigare pesantemente con un paio di donne proprio perchè si sono messe sul pulpito accusandomi di totale ignoranza della vita solo perchè non sono madre.
A prescindere che queste tizie non sanno la mia vita, ma mettiamo in conto che c'è chi fa appunto una scelta (e conosco gente che ha deciso volontariamente di non mettere al mondo figli per svariatissime ragioni) e c'è anche chi non può avere figli, quindi già partire dicendo "tu non puoi, tu non sai, tu non capisci" è sintomo di mancanza di sensibilità e pura cattiveria...proprio perchè non sappiamo mai chi abbiamo davanti.
Quando parte la cavalleria della razza eletta delle mamme io mi levo perchè davvero si crea un muro insormontabile...


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo semplicemente che ognuno debba vedere alla propria esperienza evitando di salire sul pulpito della propria vita.
> Ora non mi sto riferendo a nessuno in particolare qui perchè non so chi sia genitore, chi non lo è e tutte le vite che scorrono qua dentro, ma proprio pochi giorni fa mi è capitato di litigare pesantemente con un paio di donne proprio perchè si sono messe sul pulpito accusandomi di totale ignoranza della vita solo perchè non sono madre.
> A prescindere che queste tizie non sanno la mia vita, ma mettiamo in conto che c'è chi fa appunto una scelta (e conosco gente che ha deciso volontariamente di non mettere al mondo figli per svariatissime ragioni) e c'è anche chi non può avere figli, quindi già partire dicendo "tu non puoi, tu non sai, tu non capisci" è sintomo di mancanza di sensibilità e pura cattiveria...proprio perchè non sappiamo mai chi abbiamo davanti.
> Quando parte la cavalleria della razza eletta delle mamme io mi levo perchè davvero si crea un muro insormontabile...


io credo che dipenda anche dalle mamme, mia sorella è mamma, figlio voluto, desiderato, cercato da lei e dal marito, ma mi sorella non sa neanche cosa voglia dire istinto materno, vuole bene al figlio, non gli fa mancare niente di materiale, ma a quel povero bambino è difficile che arrivi una carezza o un bacio, sarà forse per questo che lei non si sognerebbe mai di dire una cosa del genere, al massimo, come disse una volta una mia amica, finchè il figlio non ce l'hai puoi immaginare come sarà, ma non potrai capirlo fino in fondo, che è la stessa cosa alla fine, ma è detta in maniera del tutto diversa


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io credo che dipenda anche dalle mamme, mia sorella è mamma, figlio voluto, desiderato, cercato da lei e dal marito, ma mi sorella non sa neanche cosa voglia dire istinto materno, vuole bene al figlio, non gli fa mancare niente di materiale, ma a quel povero bambino è difficile che arrivi una carezza o un bacio, sarà forse per questo che lei non si sognerebbe mai di dire una cosa del genere, al massimo, come disse una volta una mia amica, finchè il figlio non ce l'hai puoi immaginare come sarà, ma non potrai capirlo fino in fondo, che è la stessa cosa alla fine, ma è detta in maniera del tutto diversa


Ma che dipenda dalle mamme ne sono assolutamente convinta!
E' chiaro che certe donne si fregiano di un titolo solo per tirar fuori massime di vita senza motivo.
Fidati che se non avessero figli troverebbero comunque il modo di infangare la gente...


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che dipenda dalle mamme ne sono assolutamente convinta!
> E' chiaro che certe donne si fregiano di un titolo solo per tirar fuori massime di vita senza motivo.
> Fidati che se non avessero figli troverebbero comunque il modo di infangare la gente...


ah ma ci credo, per fortuna non ho a che fare con gente simile, specie se chi si erge così in alto, spesso e volentieri è madre solo perchè il marito è arrivato lungo


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io credo semplicemente che ognuno debba vedere alla propria esperienza evitando di salire sul pulpito della propria vita.
> Ora non mi sto riferendo a nessuno in particolare qui perchè non so chi sia genitore, chi non lo è e tutte le vite che scorrono qua dentro, ma proprio pochi giorni fa mi è capitato di litigare pesantemente con un paio di donne proprio perchè si sono messe sul pulpito accusandomi di totale ignoranza della vita solo perchè non sono madre.
> A prescindere che queste tizie non sanno la mia vita, ma mettiamo in conto che c'è chi fa appunto una scelta (e conosco gente che ha deciso volontariamente di non mettere al mondo figli per svariatissime ragioni) e c'è anche chi non può avere figli, quindi già partire dicendo "tu non puoi, tu non sai, tu non capisci" è sintomo di mancanza di sensibilità e pura cattiveria...proprio perchè non sappiamo mai chi abbiamo davanti.
> Quando parte la cavalleria della razza eletta delle mamme io mi levo perchè davvero si crea un muro insormontabile...


Vedessi le riunioni della scuola di mio figlio allora...Un sacco di vipere, mio figlio di qua, mio figlio di là...e sono bimbi di 4-5 anni! A me prima del primo figlio non m'era mai capitata la "cavalleria della razza eletta" ma ciò che incontri dopo forse è pure peggio...


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Vedessi le riunioni della scuola di mio figlio allora...Un sacco di vipere, mio figlio di qua, mio figlio di là...e sono bimbi di 4-5 anni! A me prima del primo figlio non m'era mai capitata la "cavalleria della razza eletta" ma ciò che incontri dopo forse è pure peggio...


Ho fatto la babysitter anni, i bambini li portavo io stessa al pomeriggio a fare attività.
C'era la congrega delle mamme che arrivava a insultarsi per qualsiasi cosa...si mettevano a incarognirsi sul passo di danza che veniva meglio alla propria figlia piuttosto che alla figlia dell'altra...
Una cosa imbarazzante...


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho fatto la babysitter anni, i bambini li portavo io stessa al pomeriggio a fare attività.
> C'era la congrega delle mamme che arrivava a insultarsi per qualsiasi cosa...si mettevano a incarognirsi sul passo di danza che veniva meglio alla propria figlia piuttosto che alla figlia dell'altra...
> Una cosa imbarazzante...


poi jon chiede perchè nn facciamo figli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: comunque c'è chi soffre perchè si sente esclusa dal gruppo mamme


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho fatto la babysitter anni, i bambini li portavo io stessa al pomeriggio a fare attività.
> C'era la congrega delle mamme che arrivava a insultarsi per qualsiasi cosa...si mettevano a incarognirsi sul passo di danza che veniva meglio alla propria figlia piuttosto che alla figlia dell'altra...
> Una cosa imbarazzante...


Io non sopporto la gente che vede i figli come una conquista, un premio di cui vantarsi...ho conoscenti e colleghe che non parlano d'altro dalla mattina alla sera ammorbando intere comitive e dispensando consigli non richiesti."Se fa cosi devi fare così e colà" come se i figli fossero tutti uguali e loro magicamente al momento del parto fossero state dotate di un manuale d'istruzioni e illuminate dallo spirito santo...Competitive e incazzose che stressano i figli al infinito.Perlopiù sono donne complessate però


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata e capisco benissimo la storia della razza eletta, ho sentito molte volte commenti sprezzanti in merito, ovviamente maggiormente rivolte alle donne perchè non è possibile che una donna non abbia il senso materno e non senta l'impellente bisogno di fare un figlio e blablabla.Come se il fatto di essere riusciti nella riproduzione, magari per puro caso, desse automaticamente un bonus di superiorità morale, generosità e spirito di sacrificio. Fosse vero... magari. Sarebbe utile. Vabbè ma certe cose si commentano da sole, no?


Ecco.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io non sopporto la gente che vede i figli come una conquista, un premio di cui vantarsi...ho conoscenti e colleghe che non parlano d'altro dalla mattina alla sera ammorbando intere comitive e dispensando consigli non richiesti."Se fa cosi devi fare così e colà" come se i figli fossero tutti uguali e loro magicamente al momento del parto fossero state dotate di un manuale d'istruzioni e illuminate dallo spirito santo...Competitive e incazzose che stressano i figli al infinito.Perlopiù sono donne complessate però


Madonna mia...


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Io non sopporto la gente che vede i figli come una conquista, un premio di cui vantarsi...ho conoscenti e colleghe che non parlano d'altro dalla mattina alla sera ammorbando intere comitive e dispensando consigli non richiesti."Se fa cosi devi fare così e colà" come se i figli fossero tutti uguali e loro magicamente al momento del parto fossero state dotate di un manuale d'istruzioni e illuminate dallo spirito santo...Competitive e incazzose che stressano i figli al infinito.Perlopiù sono donne complessate però


mia cugina, sembra che parli di mia cugina, povere bambine, scuola, danza, nuoto, sempre dal dottore per ogni briccica, le sue figlie sono supermega intelligenti, supermega brave, sveglie, capaci, avanti rispetto agli altri, ecc... ecc...
ma che due coglioni


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ah ma ci credo, per fortuna non ho a che fare con gente simile, specie se chi si erge così in alto, spesso e volentieri è madre solo perchè il marito è arrivato lungo


Lungo o magari non se la sono sentita di dire no ad una gravidanza che non sentivano, con tutto il parentado tipo gufi a chiedere.
Come mai non avete ancora figli?

Che pesantume.
Li ho dovuti sopportare anni.



Abbatteteli


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> mia cugina, sembra che parli di mia cugina, povere bambine, scuola, danza, nuoto, sempre dal dottore per ogni briccica, le sue figlie sono supermega intelligenti, supermega brave, sveglie, capaci, avanti rispetto agli altri, ecc... ecc...
> ma che due coglioni


Ecco.E quando queste bimbe dovranno affrontare la vita vera subiranno uno shock allucinante perché non saranno più al centro del mondo...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho fatto la babysitter anni, i bambini li portavo io stessa al pomeriggio a fare attività.
> C'era la congrega delle mamme che arrivava a insultarsi per qualsiasi cosa...si mettevano a incarognirsi sul passo di danza che veniva meglio alla propria figlia piuttosto che alla figlia dell'altra...
> Una cosa imbarazzante...


Ma perche' a calcetto non vedete che se menano i padri sugli spalti anziche' i figli in campo per le supposte ingiustizie subite??...:mrgreen:

che manica de kazzoni totali...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> grazie :smile:
> la mia schiettezza non sempre viene apprezzata, ma preferisco sapere che gli altri siano consapevoli che dico quello che penso (anche se poi non piace), piuttosto che essere brava a fingere
> 
> beh, per curiosità intendo la curiosità di conoscere un corpo nuovo, sensazioni nuove, emozioni nuove, che possono essere simili alle altre, ma ogni persona ha le sue sfumature e quindi è sempre tutto diverso
> ...


Ecco vedi? già nel dubbio hai modo di analizzare. 
Però ho una persona che conosco molto simile a te. E alla lunga a parlarne mi ha confidato che essendo cresciuto in un determinato ambiente, trovare ad ogni stimolo la risposta nel tradimento, era un modo nel tutelarsi da possibili o eventuali fregature. Però se si ha paura di mettersi in gioco, di esser feriti, non stiamo dando il 100% di noi stessi... per cui poi iniziò un lungo pensiero al riguardo... Pensi che in qualche modo sia attinente al tuo pensiero? Al tuo vissuto? Non è che sfuggi dal donarti al 100%, perchè ti fa paura? Guarda che a volte il nostro cervello è bravo a nascondere ciò che è... facendoci fare ragionamenti,e atteggiamenti inimmaginabili!

La tua schiettezza mi piace, perchè se sei qui è per analizzarti, per metterti in gioco. Se ti dico "sbagli, pentiti, che schifo..."non penso che sia d'aiuto.  
Però ripeto, se eri serena di certo non lo domandavi, ma ora eri a tradire.. per cui spero che quello che ti ha spinta a farti questa domanda, ti porti a conoscerti meglio, e quindi poterne raccogliere i frutti! 

:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ah ma ci credo, per fortuna non ho a che fare con gente simile, specie se chi si erge così in alto, spesso e volentieri è madre solo perchè il marito è arrivato lungo





chedire ha detto:


> Vedessi le riunioni della scuola di mio figlio allora...Un sacco di vipere, mio figlio di qua, mio figlio di là...e sono bimbi di 4-5 anni! A me prima del primo figlio non m'era mai capitata la "cavalleria della razza eletta" ma ciò che incontri dopo forse è pure peggio...





Nicka ha detto:


> Ho fatto la babysitter anni, i bambini li portavo io stessa al pomeriggio a fare attività.
> C'era la congrega delle mamme che arrivava a insultarsi per qualsiasi cosa...si mettevano a incarognirsi sul passo di danza che veniva meglio alla propria figlia piuttosto che alla figlia dell'altra...
> Una cosa imbarazzante...


Spesso si ha la "superbia", se così la possiamo chiamare, di pensare che aver partorito ti abbia fatto raggiungere un traguardo di maturità tale da poter guardare gli altri dall'alto. Quando a mio modestissimo e piccolo parere personale, quello è solo la partenza di un lungo percorso. Non un arrivo. 

Una nuova vita la si deve accompagnare. 

Mi rende triste sentire genitori che dicono al figlio "sono tua madre, so io cosa è giusto..." 
Un genitore sa anche scendere in campo, e mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni. 

E sbaglia chi dice, non sei mamma non puoi capire, tutti siamo stati figli! 

Sempre mio parere eh!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> dio non voglia che violenti uno che non vuole venire a letto con me


Guarda che a quanto pare è pieno di uomini e donne che non volevano finire a letto con un altro o altra e non di capisce come ci sono finiti


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè mi fa piacere essere additata come femme fatale di un forum dopo manco un mese dall'iscrizione...
> E poi magari l'admin le mie foto già le ha...
> Donne di Tradimento.net, non c'avete possibbbbbbilità alcuna!!! :diavoletto:


Sabbia finita.....donna avvisata....


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che a quanto pare è pieno di uomini e donne che non volevano finire a letto con un altro o altra e non di capisce come ci sono finiti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma pure a me è capitato di chiedermi "ma come ho fatto ad andare con quello?" poi però ci ho ripensato e ho ricordato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ah ma ci credo, per fortuna non ho a che fare con gente simile, specie se chi si erge così in alto, *spesso e volentieri è madre solo perchè il marito è arrivato lungo*


:rofl::rofl::rofl: senza considerare che potrebbe non essere stato nemmeno il marito ad arrivare lungo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gatta80 (2 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E pure flop altrimenti sarebbero andate oltre!


Visto che sono stata, più o meno velatamente, chiamata in causa.. rispondo che per me scrivere su un forum spacciandomi per santa e raccontando balle (vita perfetta, casa perfetta etc..) non ha alcun senso e non è mai stata mia intenzione. Non mi interessa spacciarmi per quello che non sono. Tutto quello che ho scritto l’ho scritto con sincerità. 
Per esperienza personale, ritengo possibile, soprattutto dopo anni di matrimonio, sentirsi attratti da qualcuno che non sia il proprio compagno/a di vita, senza che questo significhi che abbiamo smesso di amarlo/a, che non abbiamo più un futuro insieme o che lui/lei ci fa mancare qualcosa di importante. Si attraversano fasi, momenti, periodi in cui ci si può sentire più vulnerabili, meno forti.
Io sono andata al di là della semplice attrazione e del fantasticare, l’ho scritto esplicitamente, non l’ho mai nascosto. Ho solo cercato un confronto e aggiunto che non sono riuscita a viverla con leggerezza, che questa storia non sono riuscita, semplicemente ed allegramente a liquidarla come una sbandata e una botta di ormoni, ma ha costituito uno spunto di riflessione per me, per conoscere una parte di me che evidentemente non conoscevo, e che mi ha sorpresa. Ho solo scritto che, al contrario di altri (che non giudico, anzi, quasi invidio perché, evidentemente, hanno una capacità maggiore della mia di essere flessibili, di accettarsi e sicuramente vivono meglio di me per questo) ho capito di non riuscire a vivere una storia extra con leggerezza, perché per me è, evidentemente, più forte la sensazione negativa di ingannare chi ha fiducia in me, di sentirmi falsa, rispetto alle emozioni positive che la mia storia extra mi ha dato.  Tutto qui. Niente ipocrisia e falsità, mi sembra.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? già nel dubbio hai modo di analizzare.
> Però ho una persona che conosco molto simile a te. E alla lunga a parlarne mi ha confidato che essendo cresciuto in un determinato ambiente, trovare ad ogni stimolo la risposta nel tradimento, era un modo nel tutelarsi da possibili o eventuali fregature. Però se si ha paura di mettersi in gioco, di esser feriti, non stiamo dando il 100% di noi stessi... per cui poi iniziò un lungo pensiero al riguardo... Pensi che in qualche modo sia attinente al tuo pensiero? Al tuo vissuto? Non è che sfuggi dal donarti al 100%, perchè ti fa paura? Guarda che a volte il nostro cervello è bravo a nascondere ciò che è... facendoci fare ragionamenti,e atteggiamenti inimmaginabili!
> 
> La tua schiettezza mi piace, perchè se sei qui è per analizzarti, per metterti in gioco. Se ti dico "sbagli, pentiti, che schifo..."non penso che sia d'aiuto.
> ...


mah... non so quanto sia l'ambiente o quanto sia io, nel senso che io sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, genitori che dopo 36 anni sono ancora insieme, una sorella più grande, nessun problema serio in casa, quasi una vita noiosa 
poi io sono sempre un po' col freno a mano, mi lascio trasportare dall'istinto ma fino a un certo punto, non sono il tipo da colpi di testa, alla fine quello che faccio lo faccio dopo un ragionamento, infatti è molto difficile che mi penta di qualcosa, io quando sto con qualcuno do tanto, ma forse nn do tutto... ci devo pensare


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: senza considerare che potrebbe non essere stato nemmeno il marito ad arrivare lungo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e dire che di precauzioni ne esistono


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma pure a me è capitato di chiedermi "ma come ho fatto ad andare con quello?" poi però ci ho ripensato e ho ricordato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dubito peró, per come ti leggo, che hai dato la colpa a loro


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Visto che sono stata, più o meno velatamente, chiamata in causa.. rispondo che per me scrivere su un forum spacciandomi per santa e raccontando balle (vita perfetta, casa perfetta etc..) non ha alcun senso e non è mai stata mia intenzione. Non mi interessa spacciarmi per quello che non sono. Tutto quello che ho scritto l’ho scritto con sincerità.
> Per esperienza personale, ritengo possibile, soprattutto dopo anni di matrimonio, sentirsi attratti da qualcuno che non sia il proprio compagno/a di vita, senza che questo significhi che abbiamo smesso di amarlo/a, che non abbiamo più un futuro insieme o che lui/lei ci fa mancare qualcosa di importante. Si attraversano fasi, momenti, periodi in cui ci si può sentire più vulnerabili, meno forti.
> Io sono andata al di là della semplice attrazione e del fantasticare, l’ho scritto esplicitamente, non l’ho mai nascosto. Ho solo cercato un confronto e aggiunto che non sono riuscita a viverla con leggerezza, che questa storia non sono riuscita, semplicemente ed allegramente a liquidarla come una sbandata e una botta di ormoni, ma ha costituito uno spunto di riflessione per me, per conoscere una parte di me che evidentemente non conoscevo, e che mi ha sorpresa. Ho solo scritto che, al contrario di altri (che non giudico, anzi, quasi invidio perché, evidentemente, hanno una capacità maggiore della mia di essere flessibili, di accettarsi e sicuramente vivono meglio di me per questo) ho capito di non riuscire a vivere una storia extra con leggerezza, perché per me è, evidentemente, più forte la sensazione negativa di ingannare chi ha fiducia in me, di sentirmi falsa, rispetto alle emozioni positive che la mia storia extra mi ha dato.  Tutto qui. *Niente ipocrisia e falsità, mi sembra*.


Assolutamente. :up:


----------



## birba (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dubito peró, per come ti leggo, che hai dato la colpa a loro


no no, quale colpa? :rotfl:non sono mai stata forzata a fare niente che nn volessi fare, anzi, semmai qualche volta sono stata io a mandare in bianco qualcuno perchè mi erano passate le fregole


----------



## Leda (3 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> *voi che dite?*


Chissenefrega?


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè mi fa piacere essere additata come femme fatale di un forum dopo manco un mese dall'iscrizione...
> E poi magari l'admin le mie foto già le ha...
> Donne di Tradimento.net, non c'avete possibbbbbbilità alcuna!!! :diavoletto:


Vieni in Carnia anche tu? :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Visto che sono stata, più o meno velatamente, chiamata in causa.. rispondo che per me scrivere su un forum spacciandomi per santa e raccontando balle (vita perfetta, casa perfetta etc..) non ha alcun senso e non è mai stata mia intenzione. Non mi interessa spacciarmi per quello che non sono. Tutto quello che ho scritto l’ho scritto con sincerità.
> Per esperienza personale, ritengo possibile, soprattutto dopo anni di matrimonio, sentirsi attratti da qualcuno che non sia il proprio compagno/a di vita, senza che questo significhi che abbiamo smesso di amarlo/a, che non abbiamo più un futuro insieme o che lui/lei ci fa mancare qualcosa di importante. Si attraversano fasi, momenti, periodi in cui ci si può sentire più vulnerabili, meno forti.
> Io sono andata al di là della semplice attrazione e del fantasticare, l’ho scritto esplicitamente, non l’ho mai nascosto. Ho solo cercato un confronto e aggiunto che non sono riuscita a viverla con leggerezza, che questa storia non sono riuscita, semplicemente ed allegramente a liquidarla come una sbandata e una botta di ormoni, ma ha costituito uno spunto di riflessione per me, per conoscere una parte di me che evidentemente non conoscevo, e che mi ha sorpresa. Ho solo scritto che, al contrario di altri (che non giudico, anzi, quasi invidio perché, evidentemente, hanno una capacità maggiore della mia di essere flessibili, di accettarsi e sicuramente vivono meglio di me per questo) ho capito di non riuscire a vivere una storia extra con leggerezza, perché per me è, evidentemente, più forte la sensazione negativa di ingannare chi ha fiducia in me, di sentirmi falsa, rispetto alle emozioni positive che la mia storia extra mi ha dato.  Tutto qui. Niente ipocrisia e falsità, mi sembra.


Ciao Gatta  
Non ti ho mai letta ipocrita o falsa, anzi le tue contraddizioni dimostrano proprio il contrario.
Lascia stare la storia della santa perché altrimenti JB comincia a postare foto di madonne varie pure a te. 

C'è differenza, secondo me, tra emozioni che arrivano stimolate dall'esterno e un moto interno che porta a cercarle.


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Gatta
> Non ti ho mai letta ipocrita o falsa, anzi le tue contraddizioni dimostrano proprio il contrario.
> *Lascia stare la storia della santa* perché altrimenti JB comincia a postare foto di madonne varie pure a te.
> 
> C'è differenza, secondo me, tra emozioni che arrivano stimolate dall'esterno e un moto interno che porta a cercarle.


ma perchè c'è sempre sta guerra tra donna santa o troia? vie di mezzo no? 

ps-non per te Lola... in generale si legge molto sul forum! :bacissimo:


----------



## net (6 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> in passato ho tradito quasi tutti i miei partner, perchè mi ero innamorata di un altro, per ripicca, per curiosità, per passione... per tanti motivi. da qualche tempo però sono fedele, ogni tanto penso al passato (vedi i post che ho scritto in precedenza), e quindi mi pongo la domanda: lo rifarò?
> voi che dite?


Si... oppure no. Dipende dai motivi per cui hai tradito, dalle situazioni in cui ti troverai... per farla breve dipende solo da te  prima di tradire per la prima volta eri una fedele. Hai interrotto la fedeltà con l'infedeltà, puoi benissimo fare il contrario. E se non erro lo stai già facendo, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si... oppure no. Dipende dai motivi per cui hai tradito, dalle situazioni in cui ti troverai... per farla breve dipende solo da te  prima di tradire per la prima volta eri una fedele. Hai interrotto la fedeltà con l'infedeltà, puoi benissimo fare il contrario. E se non erro lo stai già facendo, no?



bentornata  come va?


----------



## lolapal (6 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> Si... oppure no. Dipende dai motivi per cui hai tradito, dalle situazioni in cui ti troverai... per farla breve dipende solo da te  prima di tradire per la prima volta eri una fedele. Hai interrotto la fedeltà con l'infedeltà, puoi benissimo fare il contrario. E se non erro lo stai già facendo, no?


Ciao Net!!!
Come stai?


----------



## net (6 Aprile 2014)

Benissimo, procede tutto alla grande  :rock:


----------



## lolapal (6 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> Benissimo, procede tutto alla grande  :rock:



:festa::festa::festa::festa:

Sono proprio contenta!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> Benissimo, procede tutto alla grande  :rock:


Net ciaoooooo  Bene, benissimo !!!!!:up:


----------



## net (6 Aprile 2014)

Grazie ragazze :kiss:


----------

